# ****APL BY THE END OF 2008 CHALLENGE****



## kweenameena (Mar 31, 2008)

This is an extension of the APL in 2008 thread. I know that a lot of us didn't know that it ended on March 31st. So you can rejoin the APL challenge here.
I'm referring to this thread:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=120290

*Rules:*

1. Post your starting point now
2. When you think you'll reach APL
3. And what you are doing to get there
4. Take pics on/around the check in points
5. Once a week-send an encouraging PM to another challenger. Please don't pick the same person everyone week.
Perhaps you could send them a valuable hair tip, a recipe to a growth aid, a compliment about their progress so far, or just a good job for hanging in there.
6. If you have setbacks, come back to this thread to regain focus and find encouragement. We are all here to support each other no matter what!!!!! Your sisters always have your back.

*Check In Dates*
*#1*-May 31st-done
*#2*-*July 31st* http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=5180845#post5180845

*#3*-Sept 30th
*#4*-Nov 30th
*Final*-Jan 2nd (For those of us who want to have a big reveal for the New Year)

Let's Do It!!!!!!!!


----------



## kweenameena (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm currently CollarBone Length. Although I did trim my hair yesterday so I might be SL again.

Hopefully I'll reach APL by July or sometime before the end of the summer.

I give up on protective styles but I will be doing a low heat/flexi rod/rollerset regimen/low manipulation challenge


----------



## 25Nona (Mar 31, 2008)

I was in on the other thread and I too did not know it ended on 3/31, so please count me in on this one.  My goal is to reach APL by 8/31/08.


----------



## kweenameena (Mar 31, 2008)

bumping..................................


----------



## tt8 (Mar 31, 2008)

SO IT APPEARS THE TWO CHALLENGES ARE JOINING FORCES. SINCE THIS ONE WAS FIRST, IT'S ONLY FAIR. So...

I'm down. I am one of the many that thought it was a year-round challenge. My beginning stage is in my avitar. I'm switching my routine now and trying to see if I wash less will I have less shedding. 

*Currently I am*
1.on the OVATION CHALLENGE


*Going to...*
1. start Ekomba/Den1's vitamin regimen in April
2. eventually texlax (depending on whether I decide to wait until my goal)
3. either get a weave or braids for the summer
4. buy a steamer


----------



## hothair (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm in. I'm shoulder length now i intend to do a length check today or tmrw


----------



## classi123 (Mar 31, 2008)

I am down for this challenge also!!


----------



## sweetnlow06 (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm in!! 

Relaxed SL
MTG 1-2 times/wk
Wash and DC 1-2 times/wk
Moisturize twice/day with ORS Carrot Oil and seal with EVOO


----------



## LayneJ (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm in! 

I'm barely shoulder length now, but I hope to be APL by my birthday, in Nov. And I plan on wiggin' my way to APL.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Mar 31, 2008)

Ok I posted in the other thread but it's been moved to here, so count me in I need just 1 freakin inch to make armpit, I'm in braids right now, so I don't have a starting pic. Hopefully by dec. I can be a full armpit.


----------



## Sounique (Mar 31, 2008)

Okay....I joined in another thread, but to make sure that I'm counted, I'm in over here too.......lol.


----------



## miami74 (Mar 31, 2008)

kweenameena said:


> I'm currently CollarBone Length. Although I did trim my hair yesterday so I might be SL again.
> 
> Hopefully I'll reach APL by July or sometime before the end of the summer.
> 
> I give up on protective styles but I will be doing a low heat/flexi rod/rollerset regimen/low manipulation challenge



*I'm in on this challenge.  I'm collar bone length now.  Hoping to reach APL by 12/31/08.  I do protective styles and wash & DC 2xs a week.*


----------



## neyhla (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm in !!!!!!
starting pictures on my fotki


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Mar 31, 2008)

I am at shoulder length

I dont wear protective styles. I go to the salon every two weeks i am hoping to be APL by August.


----------



## sweetpeadst (Mar 31, 2008)

Minny said:


> I'm in!
> 
> I'm barely shoulder length now, but I hope to be APL by my birthday, in Nov. And I plan on wiggin' my way to APL.


 
I am trying to acheive the same thing and I am about the same length as you! So I am IN!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 31, 2008)

I would like to join this challenge too. I'm about 2 inches from APL.


----------



## lane (Mar 31, 2008)

Almost shoulder length. About to start the Ovation Challenge. Hoping to reach apl by end of the year. Please count me in.


----------



## diamsdesiles (Mar 31, 2008)

Count me in.
I don't know what is my current lenght now... Am I SL? Please help me ladies..
I think I'll be APL by the end of the year, I will :
- wear protective style
- moisture and seal
- DC once a week
- take my vits


----------



## SexySin985 (Mar 31, 2008)

I want in on this challenge

ETA:

I do have a few strands touching APL but I am not claiming it as I need a trim BADLY!

So hopefully by Dec 08 I will be FULL APL!


----------



## shelly25 (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh, I didn't know it ended already.  I thought it didn't finish till the end of the year....Well, I guess I'm still in....


----------



## loulou82 (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm In!   I need 2.5 more inches for APL

I took down my twists after 7 weeks and I'm excited about my progress. I hope to be there by September/October 2008. I'm also transitioning. 

Regimen:
1. Weave or Kinky twists until September with 1-2 weeks breaks in between installs
2. Wash and DC every 2 weeks
3. While in Twists I'll follow the Crown and Glory Technique
4. Use my daily homemade spritz (Distilled Water, Glycerin, Lavender Oil, Castor Oil, Light Conditioner or Moisturizer)
5. AO HSR, AO GPB, ORS Repl Packs, Coconut Oil, Castor Oil, Elucence Poo and Conditioner will be my staples 

HHG!


----------



## LiveLoveLife (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm in!! I'm past shoulder length now... I'm hoping for APL by October. Usually I either airdry/flat iron/ put in bun or co-wash a few times a week and bun it up...during the summer I'm hoping to do some braids or a weave this summer so I can stop obsessing over how much (or little) my hair is growing...


----------



## Jazzy413 (Mar 31, 2008)

I was in both challenges I think but would still like to participate in this one.  I think I made it in March, but I want to be FULL APL comfortably, without scraggly ends...LOL!!  So count me back in as well.


----------



## tiffers (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm in! Right now I'm about an inch from APL and I'm giving myself till my birthday on July 12, which is (hopefully) more than enough time. 

To get there: I'm stretching relaxers, deep conditioning twice a week, rollersetting when I wash, baggying at night, wearing protective styles and limiting direct heat to 4 x's a year


----------



## MonaRae (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm in and I have learned not to set crazy goals.  My goal is FULL APL by 12/31/2008.  That is more than enough time.  I'm currently just below shoulders.

tt8 could you please post Ekomba/Den1's vitamin regimen - Thx!


----------



## hopeful (Mar 31, 2008)

Sign me up too.  Right now I am shoulder-length.  I think I can make it to APL by the end of the year, it might be December 31st but I really think I can make it.  I plan to wear protective styles most of the time, primarily twists and occasional twist-outs.  I will deep condition and redo the twists on a weekly basis.  I also plan to massage my scalp on a more regular basis and to use MN as well.  I think I'll do my hair tonight and will try to post a beginning pic tonight or tomorrow.  I have one small section of my hair in the front that is actually about one inch from APL so I am optimistic that the rest will follow.

Here are my starting pics:


----------



## Hair Iam (Mar 31, 2008)

I  have a few strands touching APL but I want full APL in the back by the end of Summer. APL ain't no joke ..but I'm an overcomer !!!!

COUNT ME IN!


----------



## miss Congeniality (Mar 31, 2008)

I want APL by the end of the year. I think I can do it if I stay in protective styles. My current length is below.


----------



## motherx2esq (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm all over this!  Count me in!

Cowashing 2x a week
wash and dc once a week
MTG
baggy 
Also the Wig Challenge until the end of the year!







Here is my starting point!  Lets do this ladies!


----------



## diligence (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm joining in too!  I've been braided for 2 years now so I don't have any pics now...my plan is to take these braids out by next week so I should have pics by then!


----------



## glamazon386 (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm in Kweena. I'm guessing I'll be there by the end of the year.


----------



## Lexib (Mar 31, 2008)

*This Newbie is Ready!*

I'M IN!!!  This was already my goal so I'm glad to have support in a challenge   I'm a newbie to this forum but I've been lurking around long enough to know a thing or two about what I'm doing...I hope!

Here's what I've been doing for the past 2 months...


Starting Length: CBL
Regimen:  Pre-Poo, Wash & DC 1x per week & Air dry
              Clarify w/ Baking soda every other week
              Nexxus Emergencee every other week
              Moisturize & Seal as needed (typically 2x a day)
              Gro-Aut Oil Daily
              *Very* Low manipulation styling - pony tails, buns & twist outs;
              no combing, brushing only for smoothing
             3-4 Month Stretches
             One A Day Multivitamin

Staples: Suave Coconut Humectant Conditioner, ORS Moisturizing shampoo, ORS Replenishing Packs, Organics Hair Mayo, ORS Olive Oil Moisturizer (in tub), Glycerin, & last but not least, Coconut, Castor & Carrot Oil.  

I'll be starting a Fotki this week  Looking forward to seeking everyone's progess!


----------



## ImFree27 (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm in also, I'm hoping to be APL by August. I'm try to do protective styles, take vitamins, and use sulfur to reach my goal. I have pics in my fotki


----------



## princessdi (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm in.  I'd like to be APL by December 08.

 [photo id=wrtqrkstrqrgtkgxfqwrrwbqfrsw type=vi style=1 align=no link=photo]


----------



## nomadpixi (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm in too. I need to grow out this tragedy in the back, that has me at both 1 inch from APL and 4inches from APL!

Will try:
-alternating between Amla/Shikakai tea rinse 2x weekly
-DC 2-3x weekly
-eventually Blackmoore's nails, skin, hair tablet with 1.3mg biotin
-moisturize with spray(water,glycerine,castor oil, silk amino acid, lavender EO)
-seal with Vatika
-occasional spray with amla/shikakai glycerine on ends for strength
-AND (attempting April 6) texlax in twists and trim for the year. Will not trim again until next year. May trim as much as 2 inches, just to make up for unevenness in back.

I'll be on my way to being "That Girl!"

2008 is MY YEAR!

Thank so much for this thread!!!


----------



## MJ (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm in. I'll achieve APL this year .


----------



## Foxglove (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm in. My profile pic is my starting pic as of feb 23


----------



## BrockStar (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm in...I think I'll definitely be there before the end of the year


----------



## chocolat79 (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm in!! Currently SL and hope to be APL by November 2008! I usually have setbacks, so I'm giving myself some leeway!!

Regimen: 

OCT Challenge
Relaxer stretches
Vitamins
Exercise
CO Washes
Weaving it up!


----------



## Nicole1976 (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm in.

I should be there some time in September

Here's my starting pic:
http://public.fotki.com/Nicole1976/lhcf-hair-progress-2008/2008/


----------



## DreamLife (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm in...I was in the other one. My last appointment with a stylist hopefully for forever is in the beginning of May (I gotta get it done one last time for a special event) and once I'm a DIY I think I'll finally see some growth.


----------



## foxieroxienyc (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm totally in.  I'm expecting to get there by end of June.  I'm about 2-2.5 inches from there now anyways.

My focus is to really baby my hair.  I'm in Bootcamp so that means NO heat.  Although I'm going through straight hair withdrawals right now...  I'm going to stay in my braidouts/flexirods/rollersets though and I'll be fine, lol.


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm in! I'm about 2 - 2.5 inches away from APL (I got a big trim). I'm going for June/July. I plan to do protective styling, LOTS of deep conditioning, and low manipulation.


----------



## froggie08 (Mar 31, 2008)

Me too! I want in. I'm really enjoying rollersetting my hair so I hope to do so until I hit full APL(sometime in Nov/Dec). I am trying to stop being so heavy handed with my products, co-wash 2X a week, shampoo once a week, and I am currently looking into getting a steamer.


----------



## blackbeauty10 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi, 
Im new to this forum....I posted on a couple of other threads and I think I posted for the other challenge, but I will love to do this one too since APL is the length im going for...I just got a cut Beginning of March..and  my last relaxer was 2/24 so im five weeks in already....Im new to alot of this hair talk....i don't know what a pre poo is or a co wash....I don't even know my hair type...I NEED SOME GUIDANCE...lol.....Im excited about this challenge...got a couple of pics posted, the day I got my cut and my low maintainence style im starting with.... Hoping to be APL by NOV/DEC


----------



## cutiebe2 (Apr 1, 2008)

I really want to be APL by Jan 1st. I think I can get there if I can just focus
1. protective styles
2. green smoothies during the summer
3. vitamins at least once a week (2 during the winter)
4. Boundless Tresses
5. water!!!
I should be able to claim SL in June or july... I basically am SL but I am always slow to claim.


----------



## claudia05 (Apr 1, 2008)

-Right now I'm fully forever Collarbone length (personal best) fine relaxed 4a/b 3c
-I have an inch or 2 to go, but my hair grows slowly (less than 1/2 an inch a month)
-the left back side grows even slower. I've had to cut the right side so many times ...
- I should hopefully be there someday in June 
-I'm stretching 26 weeks...on 14 ... never been past 16
-No brushing, heat, and all that good stuff 
BTW, this my first challenge 
Started off mid-neck in Aug 2006 so I would love full apl before my 2nd anniversary...


----------



## Dposh167 (Apr 1, 2008)

I'M IN AS WELL...i'm SL now and hope to be (or in the area) of apl by DEC '08

-wash 1x a week w/ rollersetting
-relax 12+ weeks
-baggying when needed


----------



## tld723 (Apr 1, 2008)

I would like to join   Are there any specifics or do we just have to have a plan?  I am currently Doing Ayurvedic methods, roller setting,  and am seriously thinking about Henna, although I am a little scared although my dislike of the greys framing my face are starting to beat down the fear
Tami


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Apr 1, 2008)

In...i'm i think a little past collarbone length ( if anyone wants to check out my fotki and let me know i would appreciate it) I'm hoping for apl by either 6/7 (which is my next tu) and if not 10/17 (or somewhere around there which will be my next tu) but def bsl by 12/17 (which will be my last tu of the year before i go on vacation)

Currently I am using Mega Tek, MN, some ayurvedic oils, and vitamins: (Biotin, MSM, Flaxseed oil, Omega 3 Fish oil, Centrum Complete, and B-100)

Regimen: Right now sew in weave, when out of weave wash 1 x week and dc 2 x week and rollerset 1 x week and wear braids at least 8 of the 16 weeks between relaxers


----------



## Ariana4000 (Apr 1, 2008)

Count me in


----------



## Newtogrow (Apr 1, 2008)

Collarbone length and constantly cutting.erplexed

Not anymore

I'm in.

-Protective style
-Cowash
-moisture/protein balance
-MN

 I think I'll just say Dec. My hair grows ssssssslowly...


----------



## malachi74 (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm in!! I want to be APL (stretched) by the close of June 2008.

My Strategy:
DC 2-3x a week with heat
poo 1x a week
co-wash 2x a week
moisturize nightly with water in spray bottle, seal w/ seyani hair butter
silk scarf at night
low to No brushing my edges
moisturize ends and bun M-F


----------



## FemmeCreole (Apr 1, 2008)

ooooh I am so in!!!

That was already my goal ...remember my "realistic goals" thread?

I think I'm at SL streched.....check my siggy
anyways I'll be removing my sew-in tomorrow (afte 6 weeks) so I will take pics tomorrow evening.

I forgot to post my strategy.... 

I'll continue to wear protective styles. I bought a new wig today....same style as the sewin I have now so I'll be wigging it out until May. Then in 2nd week of may I will braid for the summer (maybe for 2 months) I plan to cowash 2x a week and shampoo & DC every 2 weeks


----------



## Junonia (Apr 1, 2008)

I would like to join.  My starting point is in my siggy. I expect to be full APL by September.


----------



## donewit-it (Apr 1, 2008)

I want in as well.  I think I could definitely do it by my B-day in 12/08


----------



## FemmeCreole (Apr 2, 2008)

bump............


----------



## Duchesse (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm in! New years was my personal APL goal, but group support is awesome.
My longest layers are a teensy bit past SL, while my crown reaches the base of my skull.

I've been having some breakage issues recently, not sure of the culprit yet, but I should still be layered apl by then, and full by summer 09.

I'm gonna experiment with laying off the rollersetting for April and just airdry.

The cable to plug in my camera is mia, so this pic is about 5 wks old...which may be for the better as my current hair is acting a bit Condaleezish


----------



## Valerie (Apr 2, 2008)

This is my length in March 2008
http://public.fotki.com/Valeriesmith15/starting-point-of-b/closerviewofback.html


----------



## song_of_serenity (Apr 2, 2008)

Count me in! I didn't make it, either. Hopefully by next relaxer, which is in June. 
~*Janelle~*


----------



## Ericka (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm in also. I just have to learn how to stay away from the scissors. I love to get my hair cut, so that's gonna be hard for me, but I know I can do it.


----------



## Ivie184 (Apr 2, 2008)

Please count me in as well. Since my hair grows in layers, I'm hoping to reach APL at the middle/nape by July. Here are my starting pics (taken 3/25 & 4/3 respectively)

http://public.fotki.com/Osamene/1/2008/lhcf-2008-bootcamp-/dsc00803.html

http://public.fotki.com/Osamene/1/2008/lhcf-2008-bootcamp-/dsc00821.html

To get there: I've been protective styling consistently (two-strand and Senegalese twists), dcing after every wash, moisturizing daily, applying mtg almost everyday and protecting my ends. 

HHG EVERYONE!!!!!!


----------



## HisBestFriend (Apr 2, 2008)

I am so in!!

I had already set a personal goal for APL by Dec 08, so I'm ready, I'm ready!

I am currently 4 inches from APL but I'm shedding like crazy. I had my 1st anniversary here at the beginning of the month (I'll call that my start point!)

APL here we come!!!!! 









My start point.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Apr 3, 2008)

I just took my weave off and the back didn't get much growth as I expected ...the sides have grown and my hair seems fuller but I don't know
I'll let y'all judge tomorrow when I post pics


----------



## froggie08 (Apr 3, 2008)

I've really gotten into rollersetting my hair, so my plan is to rollerset my way to APL. I also just got the Pibbs 514 and I must admit I have now turned into a heat whore. Before I would ALWAYS air dry now I find myself under my dryer. I really hope to bring Air drying into my regime again. 

Are any of you using growth aids? If so what do you suggest (PM me).


----------



## reena (Apr 3, 2008)

I want to be in too. Im not sure how long my hair is. I think I want to try the Auyredic(sp) methods. I just need to work on taking care of my ends now that I am natural sorta they feel so dry. so I will do sew ins and finish off my biotin and try sillica next. Oh since my hair is out I will flat iron a couple pieces to see how long I am because as it stands I think it might be shorter than it was before.


----------



## tld723 (Apr 3, 2008)

froggie08 said:


> I've really gotten into rollersetting my hair, so my plan is to rollerset my way to APL. I also just got the Pibbs 514 and I must admit I have now turned into a heat whore. Before I would ALWAYS air dry now I find myself under my dryer. I really hope to bring Air drying into my regime again.


 
I really think roller setting has helped me retain length, that and putting my hair up at night.  I never used too and I would always wake up looking like a "Who" from Dr. Seuss

I have been using Ayervedic methods as well, and the condition of my hair has improved imensly(sp)


----------



## Soliel185 (Apr 3, 2008)

I was in the BSL in 08 challenge, but since I've decided to go through with my mini-chop and transition, I will be fighting to reach APL by December now instead. Good Luck Ladies!


----------



## Jazzy413 (Apr 3, 2008)

Will we have any check-in points?  I am almost there, but I would like to be full APL after a trim to even out in the back; my sides will have to catch up so I will continue on in the challenge for my sides sake -- I would say they will have caught up by the end of the year.


----------



## kandegirl (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm in. It's taking forever to get to APL. But in due time......I will!!!

I will do the following:
1. wash and DC at least once a week
2. rollerset when I wear my hair out, or do sewn-in weaves or braids
3. start pre-pooing w/ oils or doing hot oil treatments again (don't know
    why I stopped, now my hair is drier)
4. continue to stretch relaxers
5. take various vitamins
6. Enjoy my summer!!! Less stress=healthier hair and growth for me.


----------



## Nicole1976 (Apr 3, 2008)

I think APL is one of the hardest hurdles.

I really thought I was going to get it in March, but 
because of my strong desire for blunt-ends/fullness ,
I am now looking at 5-6 months erplexed


----------



## Nicole1976 (Apr 3, 2008)

Are there any other Ladies trying to get that blunt APL?


----------



## Galadriel (Apr 3, 2008)

Nicole1976 said:


> Are there any other Ladies trying to get that blunt APL?




Me!!!


----------



## Nicole1976 (Apr 3, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Me!!!


 
I hear yah!

To me it just looks AMAZING


----------



## Thann (Apr 3, 2008)

I want in too even though its a little far fetched at this point.

Im currently just grazing SL and planned stayed with a new sew in every 6-8 weeks starting tomorrow. 

Im going to co-washing every other day and DC once a week with heat.


----------



## kweenameena (Apr 4, 2008)

Jazzy413 said:


> *Will we have any check-in points?* I am almost there, but I would like to be full APL after a trim to even out in the back; my sides will have to catch up so I will continue on in the challenge for my sides sake -- I would say they will have caught up by the end of the year.


 

Yep....I posted them in the OP.

Remember to take pics on/around these dates ladies!

I will be making an album in my fotki dedicated to this challenge.

I'm excited for us all.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Apr 4, 2008)

ok here's my start off pic


----------



## sydwrites (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm in here is my starting length, this will be my stretched goal that I will hopefully meet dec. 31, 2008.


----------



## Missi (Apr 4, 2008)

i wanna be down: i'll post my beginning pics saturday


----------



## Nubian.Queen (Apr 4, 2008)

Am in this is my first challenge hope that I make it to APL ma hair grows really slow. Growth aids here I come...I am thinking of using MN for starters then see what happens by check in date. 

Good luck to y'all!


----------



## MidBackCrisis (Apr 4, 2008)

*First I must say..... OOOPSSSS! lOOKS LIKE I MADE THE MISTAKE OF POSTING IN THE OTHER THREAD FOR THE PPL THAT REACHED ARMPIT LENGTH MARCH 31ST! LOL ANYWAY, I AM DEFINITELY IN THIS CHALLENGE. MY ULTIMATE GOAL IS MIDBACK LENGTH AND I FEEL THAT IF I REACH APL I HAVE A 50 PERCENT CHANCE OF MEETING MY GOAL OF MIDBACK LENGTH BY 2009. I AM CURRRENTLY COLLAR BONE LENGTH. NEVER THOUGH I WOULD SEE THAT DAY BUT I HAVE , SO COME ONNNNNNNN ARMPITS! *


----------



## Ummalhadiqah (Apr 5, 2008)

Please count me in this  challenge.  I think I am about 2 or 3 inches from APL.  I have a few strands that are there already but I am not countin them since the majority of my length is not there. I will be creating a photo bucket album this week to chart my growth since I cannot access the fotki from here in Saudi Arabia, the fotki site is blocked in this country.


----------



## nuwoman02 (Apr 5, 2008)

I am in... I will post initial pic soon. I am at collar bone now.


----------



## kweenameena (Apr 5, 2008)

The week is at its end. Has everyone sent a PM of encouragement (or whatever) to a fellow challenger?????
I know that we often join challenges and fall out. But I think if everyone had a real sense of connection we will all be at the finish line together. Make sure you send that PM. That might just make someone's day!!!!


----------



## miami74 (Apr 6, 2008)

kweenameena said:


> The week is at its end. Has everyone sent a PM of encouragement (or whatever) to a fellow challenger?????
> I know that we often join challenges and fall out. But I think if everyone had a real sense of connection we will all be at the finish line together. Make sure you send that PM. That might just make someone's day!!!!


 
*Yes, I have.*


----------



## abbygirl (Apr 6, 2008)

am sooo in...my starting pics is my avatar...i need 3-4inches to be APL..
i wash, dc and roller set once a week


----------



## Shalilac (Apr 7, 2008)

kweenameena said:


> This is an extension of the APL in 2008 thread. I know that a lot of us didn't know that it ended on March 31st. So you can rejoin the APL challenge here.
> I'm referring to this thread:
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=120290
> 
> ...



I want in! My starting pic willl b in my fotki tomorrow. I think I'll get to armpit by Oct and hopefully bra-strap by Jan (but that's another thread LOL). I'll mainly be KISS. Washing when dirty, deep cond weekly, protective styling, defintely no heat (curlformers to the rescue), and that's pretty much it. I did this before in 05 and hope to get there again.


----------



## Cinda2503 (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm in!  I need about 3-4 inches to reach APL.  I am currently 7 weeks post.  I will be relaxer this friday which will make it 8 weeks.  I have a ton of new growth.  This weekend I will post pics of my hair blowdried.  I haven't blow dried my hair in 8+ weeks.  I wash and DC weekly using nexxus products, evoo, cholesterol.  I feel that in these last 8 weeks of me really taking care of my hair and wearing low-manipulation/protective styling my hair is much thicker and stronger.  I hope to reach APL by October, 2008.


----------



## vestaluv1 (Apr 7, 2008)

HEY! I'M IN 
MY STARTING POINT IS ATTACHED AND HOPEFULLY I'LL BE STICKING TO WEARING MY WIGS AS A PROTECTIVE STYLE UNTIL SEPTEMBER AT LEAST. I HAVE DECIDED TO TRANSITION AND I'M ALSO TAKING SUPPLEMENTS, WASHING AND DC'ING TWICE A WEEK.


----------



## Newtogrow (Apr 10, 2008)

The PM's are very encouraging!!!! Keep the circle alive


----------



## longhairhopeful (Apr 11, 2008)

HEY...I want in!

I really need this challenge. I don't know what the hell I'm doing . All I know is that I'm determined . Anyway, my signature shows my length as of a little over a month ago _(if I did it right)_. I'm currently 8 weeks post _(shooting for 12)._

I would love to reach APL by 12/08 _(is that possible?) _Don't answer that, I believe that ALL things are possible _(just a little self encouragement- but I'll take all the help I can get)._

I plan on reaching my goal by:

-co-washing as often as possible
-MN 
-no direct heat
-protective styling
-lots of advice from you lovely ladies... be nice, I'm new

*Just a side note.* I'm freaking out about the shedding that I'm experiencing with stretching. Is it normal to shed during a stretch? Should I be running a comb through my hair everytime I condition it or is that a no-no? Does anyone know of a Dominican salon in the St. Louis Metropolitan area?
Please help me.


----------



## cecilie (Apr 11, 2008)

Please I want to be in if it's possible to join now .
You can see my start point in my Fotki ., I updated yesterday ...
Yes I know I have short hair but I think that by care and grace I will reach my goal in 12/2008 .
I'm 5 days post .
My new regimen :
Pray for my hair .....
Co-wash once a week during the first 6 weeks post then 1 day/4  .
Protein treatment  once a month 
No direct heat .
Strech minimum 24 weeks .
Baggy all the time ( if I can )  with a ponytail 
Take my hairvitamins  regulary ...

And of corse listening all your advices .
Can't wait to reach my goal ...
Good luck to all the challengers .


----------



## MAMATO (Apr 11, 2008)

I am in... I am in

I am currently about 2 inches past shoulder length, I am trying to get APL by July, but I don't know if it is realistic.  So for sure, I want to be fully APL by DEC 2008 at the most.

My regimen:

- Lots of vitamins +Iron+ Goji juice
- Frequent co-washing (At least 2-3 per week)
- Stretch with box braid till july 2008
- Protective styles
- Baggie 
- Very low manipulation... My hair growth is very fast, but the breakages and shedding are something.  Now, I think I have the breakages under control thanks to Aphogee, but the shedding is hormonal, I just gave birth a couple of months ago, and I found out that I was extremely anemic.  I think my vitamins and my goji juice will help me to get rid of that, hopefully


----------



## froggie08 (Apr 11, 2008)

Quick Question is there such a thing as rollersetting too much? I wash and rollerset my hair about 2-3 times a week, but I wam wondering if this is too much manipulation for my hair. I really am trying to stop, but I love washing and then doing my hair.


----------



## claudia05 (Apr 11, 2008)

.........................


----------



## miami74 (Apr 11, 2008)

froggie08 said:


> Quick Question is there such a thing as rollersetting too much? I wash and rollerset my hair about 2-3 times a week, but I wam wondering if this is too much manipulation for my hair. I really am trying to stop, but I love washing and then doing my hair.



_I think it is only too much if you are seeing breaking on your rollers when you take them out or you are experiencing breaking between washes.  I was, so I limit my rollersets to 1x a week and the second time I wash in that week, I do the scarf method.  In this case, I just slick my wet hair back , bend the ends up (sometimes I put a few rollers on the ends) and airdry, or go under my hooded dryer.  I also heard that reverse rollersetting, and dipping your rollers and comb in water before rolling your hair, reduces breakage. I'm sure some of the other ladies could chime in as well.  HTH._


----------



## saved06 (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm in...currently 100% nautral; did BC 4/10/08 after transitioning for 9 months. Will be using essential oils and vitamins for growth; will be going on raw diet with green smoothie every morning. And using the cayanne mix every other day.

Not sure if I will be at APL at end of 2008 but I will try.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm not sure if I'll reach APL at the slated date....the front and middle part is 6", the sides are 5.5" and the back is 4.8"

I'm frustrated.


----------



## LovelyRo (Apr 11, 2008)

Please add me to this challenge.  I hope to be full healthy APL by the end of this year.  I reached SL about 6 months ago so I get to APL very soon.  For the next couple of weeks, I going to bun it and flat iron for special occasions (wedding and my b-day).  I'm thinking about getting braids or a weave for the summer as that would make my life so much easier. I wash and dc at least once a week.  I was co-washing 2xs a week but haven't in a while.  I might go back to that and braidouts during the summer if I don't do braids or a weave. I try to stretch my relaxer at least 10-12 weeks. I dust every 2-3 months and my last trim was at the end of January.

Here's a link to my starting point taken in March.

http://public.fotki.com/ladyrah05/progress-pics/janhair007.html


----------



## Cookie67 (Apr 11, 2008)

Is it too late.  I want in.  I'm currently past shoulder, but with (scrabbly ends).  I want healthy full APL by 2008.  My hair is currently cut in layers (never again).  So if its not too late count me in.  I will update my pic tonight.  Still a newbie.

Lisa


----------



## LovelyRo (Apr 11, 2008)

Nicole1976 said:


> Are there any other Ladies trying to get that blunt APL?


 
I am!  I'll probably reach APL this summer but I'm going to keep trimming until I get full blunt APL...  that's why I set my goal to Dec. 08!


----------



## Cookie67 (Apr 11, 2008)

Im with you Ladyrah.


----------



## Mena (Apr 11, 2008)

I will make APL length in the back by the end of the year but not the front. Should I still join?


----------



## trinigal27 (Apr 11, 2008)

If it is not to late I would love to join this challenge, shall post pics next week.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 11, 2008)

I really want to be APL without stretching, and I think that is 1 1/2 inches for me, xing fingaz that will be by this summer and full apl by dec. My hair grows in mad layers, the top being the slowest. So I'm patiently awaiting,.


----------



## kweenameena (Apr 18, 2008)

trinigal27 said:


> If it is not to late I would love to join this challenge, shall post pics next week.


It's never too late to join!!
Welcome!


----------



## kweenameena (Apr 18, 2008)

How's it going ladies? What hairstyles have you all been wearing? Is everyone protective styling? I'm not. I've been wearing fros and braidouts for a couple of weeks now. i think I need to go ahead and get some senegalese twists soon. I just have to find someone who does them well and won't be rough with my hair. This weekend I'm going to put in a jet black rinse and then I'll be using doing weekly flexi rod sets.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Apr 18, 2008)

kweenameena said:


> How's it going ladies? What hairstyles have you all been wearing? Is everyone protective styling? I'm not. I've been wearing fros and braidouts for a couple of weeks now. i think I need to go ahead and get some senegalese twists soon. I just have to find someone who does them well and won't be rough with my hair. This weekend I'm going to put in a jet black rinse and then I'll be using doing weekly flexi rod sets.


Since I took the weave off I've been wearing cornrows and using a wig.

Now I wash almost daily.....nightly actually .....and I cornorow and I wear my wig throughout the day.

I will be putting in kinky twists first week of May and I will do that for the entire summer.


----------



## loulou82 (Apr 18, 2008)

ladyrah05 said:


> I am! I'll probably reach APL this summer but I'm going to keep trimming until I get full blunt APL... that's why I set my goal to Dec. 08!


 

Exactly. I want those blunt, thick ends!


----------



## froggie08 (Apr 18, 2008)

Protective styles for me!!!
I rollerset my hair to lay down my new growth and then wear my hair in buns or with my ends hidden. Now sometimes I do get lazy and curlform my hair. I don't think this style is protective, but who knows.


----------



## LayneJ (Apr 19, 2008)

kweenameena said:


> How's it going ladies? What hairstyles have you all been wearing? Is everyone protective styling? I'm not. I've been wearing fros and braidouts for a couple of weeks now. i think I need to go ahead and get some senegalese twists soon. I just have to find someone who does them well and won't be rough with my hair. This weekend I'm going to put in a jet black rinse and then I'll be using doing weekly flexi rod sets.



I'm doing fine, especially since I'm wiggin' it up. I wear cornrows underneath, re-doing them every 2 weeks. 

I'm going to put a semi-perm in next weekend. I think I'm going red.


----------



## PittiPat (Apr 21, 2008)

I’m wigging it with cornrows, too. I still moisturize daily, and I deep condition once a week. I was concerned that I may not make it to APL, but now that I’m using a growth aid, hopefully I will get there this 2008.


----------



## miami74 (Apr 21, 2008)

I wear my hair in an updo daily.  Try to moisturize twice a day.  Shampoo 1x a week and CW 1x a week.  DC with each wash.


----------



## domniqqt (Apr 21, 2008)

I would like to join.  I will be getting my natural hair flat ironned on friday so I'll post my starting pic then.  HHG EVERYONE!!!!!!!


----------



## LovelyRo (Apr 21, 2008)

kweenameena said:


> How's it going ladies? What hairstyles have you all been wearing? Is everyone protective styling? I'm not. I've been wearing fros and braidouts for a couple of weeks now. i think I need to go ahead and get some senegalese twists soon. I just have to find someone who does them well and won't be rough with my hair. This weekend I'm going to put in a jet black rinse and then I'll be using doing weekly flexi rod sets.


 
I haven't been the best with my reggie!  I wore a braidout last week and I flat ironed this weekend.  I have a wedding Saturday so I'm probably going to flat iron again for that.  I'll probably do a sew-in w/tree braids for May because I've been manipulating a little too much.


----------



## kweenameena (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey Ladies! Are we sending PMs to our fellow challengers for support?? Your PM might help someone who is about to give up. 
I made a post about a my new fav leave-in that is giving me great moisture...shea moisture leave-in!  Hopefully it'll help some of you who have the dry, thirsty hair syndrome like I do.

Remember the first check in is May 31st. Make sure you are taking pics now. When May 31st comes, you'll want to be able to review your progress. 

Let us continue to encourage each other!


----------



## kweenameena (Apr 21, 2008)

domniqqt said:


> I would like to join. I will be getting my natural hair flat ironned on friday so I'll post my starting pic then.  HHG EVERYONE!!!!!!!


Welcome aboard chica!!!!
Make sure you start taking those pics. What's going to be your regimen to get you to apl. What length are you now?


----------



## kweenameena (Apr 21, 2008)

PittiPat said:


> I’m wigging it with cornrows, too. I still moisturize daily, and I deep condition once a week. I was concerned that I may not make it to APL, but now that I’m using a growth aid, hopefully I will get there this 2008.


Which growth aid are you using? I keep starting different ones but I forget to use them daily.


----------



## sweetsuccess (Apr 21, 2008)

*if im currently almost at shoulder length would i be able to make it to apl by the end of 2008? is that considered pushing it!? i would looooooooove to be if thats possible>!? let me know. than OF COURSE id join the challenge.. cuz right now im currently just aiming for FULL sl *

*tia,*
*tanya*


----------



## FemmeCreole (Apr 21, 2008)

kweenameena said:


> Hey Ladies! Are we sending PMs to our fellow challengers for support?? Your PM might help someone who is about to give up.
> I made a post about a my new fav leave-in that is giving me great moisture...shea moisture leave-in!  Hopefully it'll help some of you who have the dry, thirsty hair syndrome like I do.
> 
> *Remember the first check in is May 31st. Make sure you are taking pics now. When May 31st comes, you'll want to be able to review your progress*.
> ...


 
darn that's just over a month

I think I'll have braids in then because I plan on putting them in next week.


----------



## hothair (Apr 21, 2008)

Oh yeah i'm in this! I've got pics i need to upload - I'm no where near APL but then my goal is to be there by Dec *crossed fingers*

I am co-washing/rinsing daily with a once a week shampoo and DC
my hair is in single plaits (no extensions) which i rock my LF over
I'm using my MN/MTG mix and expecting Megatek anyday now

Not been very good with vits but taking Evening Primrose for other reasons

That's it my hair's healthy, I'm happy!


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Apr 21, 2008)

My starting pic is in my siggy and fotki. I'll be expecting my longest layer there by Julyish .. and full APL by Dec.


----------



## PittiPat (Apr 21, 2008)

kweenameena said:


> Which growth aid are you using? I keep starting different ones but I forget to use them daily.



I'm on the OCT/Mega-Tek challenge (see link in my siggy).  I can't say that I see any growth yet (two weeks on challenge), but I'm keeping my fingers crossed since many have had great results.


----------



## chinadoll (Apr 21, 2008)

I would like to join this challenge. My regimen is washing once a every week with a pre treatment of either a moisturing or protein conditioner using heat. I either blow dry and flat iron my hair or use an phony pony. Sometimes I baggie which makes my hair feel so healthly, but I'm going back to doing it daily. I moisturize my hair with any cream I have at home. My regimen is really simple, not to dramatic. Thanks : ) My starting pic is in my profile but I can't put it in my siggie : (


----------



## miami74 (Apr 21, 2008)

kweenameena said:


> Hey Ladies! Are we sending PMs to our fellow challengers for support?? Your PM might help someone who is about to give up.
> I made a post about a my new fav leave-in that is giving me great moisture..*.shea moisture leave-in!*  Hopefully it'll help some of you who have the dry, thirsty hair syndrome like I do.
> 
> Remember the first check in is May 31st. Make sure you are taking pics now. When May 31st comes, you'll want to be able to review your progress.
> ...



_I use this as my moisturizer too!  Love it!  It's the only thing that moisturizers my dry, thirsty hair the best!_


----------



## Wanderland (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm in!
Starting pic in siggy.  I think I have about 1.5 inches to go.  I *will* be APL by my Bday in october so that's 5 months and a speculated 2.5 inches of growth so even with a SHS I should make it.

For the summer I plan on 
Co-washing 3x a week
Steaming (1x a week, for now...I'll probably reduce it if its too much)
Using some form of protein 2x a week (whether DC w/ protein condish or HE BO leave in)
Rollersetting, Curlforming, and bunning throughout summer
Reducing stretches from 16 weeks to 10-12 weeks
Chelating monthly 

I'm excited to be on this journey with you ladies!


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Apr 21, 2008)

My regimen for this challenge and daily co-washing and bunning with VO5 conditioners. Until next touch-up in June.

Then daily co-washing and bunning for most of the summer, and getting it done maybe every 3 weeks. maybe 4.


----------



## lollyoo (Apr 30, 2008)

please count me as well, was in the original thread.
My goal is july 08. but wont be flat ironing till september (when weather will be cooler), so no length check till then.
currently in braids for the whole summer so no starting point either.


----------



## domniqqt (May 6, 2008)

I finally did it... lol.  Here is my starting point from my flat iron and trim on the 25th of April.


----------



## loulou82 (May 9, 2008)

I haven't posted in a while. So my original intent was to keep this sew in until July 1st... but that ain't happening so I'm taking it down this weekend and I'll get to see how far I have to go.

I hope everyone is doing well! HHG!!


----------



## mika vs sasha (May 9, 2008)

okay- count me in... i'm hoping to hit APL by Dec #1st.. starting point is in my link.


----------



## scarcity21 (May 10, 2008)

ok...it  seems  like  i  posted  in  the  other  thread that  ended  in March.
IM INNNNNNNNNNNN ladies...I know I will be  there by 12/2008...my  only  concern  is  my  middle  nape  area  that im not sure if it breaks off or just an upside down "V" pattern but  its considerably shorter  than  my left and right  sides. I know ill eventually have to trim to even up but im waiting til i hit APL 1st....pray for me ladies bcos it gets so frustrating attimes


----------



## snugglez41685 (May 10, 2008)

I'm in. My hair is  about the length in my siggy which  is like from 2005/2006. i know embarrassing. So hopefully I'll get  some where this year. Trying  for like the third year in a rowi think I got it now


----------



## LongiLox (May 11, 2008)

scarcity21 said:


> ok...it seems like i posted in the other thread that ended in March.
> IM INNNNNNNNNNNN ladies...I know I will be there by 12/2008...my only concern is my middle nape area that im not sure if it breaks off or just an upside down "V" pattern but its considerably shorter than my left and right sides. I know ill eventually have to trim to even up but im waiting til i hit APL 1st....pray for me ladies bcos it gets so frustrating attimes


 
I am so frustrated with you. I just reached APL yesterday, but this will have to exclude my middle nape area because it's significantly shorter than the left and right side. I feel that the difference is about 1.5 to 2 inches. It's embarrassing to have all this new growth and not be able to wear your hair down to enjoy it. I really need a solution but don't know what to do to make that area grow. It just does not grow. My goal for 12/2008 is to get rid of this upside down V shape and hopefully get my hair into a U shape. 

If there's anyone out there with a solution to the upside down V shape problem, please HELP! You can PM me if you like.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (May 12, 2008)

let's try this in the right post...

I'M IN! 

1. Post your starting point now: *collarbone stretched*
2. When you think you'll reach APL: *goal is 8/25/2008*
3. And what you are doing to get there: *DC challenge, co-washing, low heat*
4. Take pics on/around the check in points
5. Once a week-send an encouraging PM to another challenger. Please don't pick the same person everyone week.
Perhaps you could send them a valuable hair tip, a recipe to a growth aid, a compliment about their progress so far, or just a good job for hanging in there.
6. If you have setbacks, come back to this thread to regain focus and find encouragement. We are all here to support each other no matter what!!!!! Your sisters always have your back.


----------



## hopeful (May 12, 2008)

First check in is May 31st, right?  But I had to cut 1 to 2 inches of heat damage.  I promise to check in July 31st though.


----------



## joyandfaith (May 12, 2008)

Please count me in!

1. Post your starting point now: Collarbone
2. When you think you'll reach APL: goal is 9/14/2008
3. And what you are doing to get there: Co -washing challenge, deep conditioning challenge, Silica challenge...and trying to drink more water


----------



## sydney100 (May 12, 2008)

I'm definitely in on this challenge.  My hair grows relatively slow so im hoping for APL around New Years.


----------



## scarcity21 (May 12, 2008)

LongiLox said:


> I am so frustrated with you. I just reached APL yesterday, but this will have to exclude my middle nape area because it's significantly shorter than the left and right side. I feel that the difference is about 1.5 to 2 inches.* It's embarrassing to have all this new growth and not be able to wear your hair down to enjoy it. I really need a solution but don't know what to do to make that area grow. It just does not grow*. My goal for 12/2008 is to get rid of this upside down V shape and hopefully get my hair into a U shape.
> 
> If there's anyone out there with a solution to the upside down V shape problem, please HELP! You can PM me if you like.


 

i know right? im glad u totally understand how i feel....when u get a chance take a peek in my sept --dec 2007 album...i straightened in december and u can see exactly what im talking about...are u natural or relaxed? if some1 PMs u with a solution, care to share with me?  i even trimmed my left and right nape area in 8/2007  to even out but within 4 months (12/2007)...the left and right grew out again leaving the middle in the dust I do not know what else to do but to keep hope alive.


----------



## Neala21 (May 12, 2008)

Count my sister in her fotki is www.fotki.com/heaven21 ! Her info is below

1. Starting Point pic





2. Praying to reach full APL by August 1, 2008
3. Currently doing NO heat, manipulation (combing, brushing) or Trimming
Keep hair in french braids under a wig as protective styling, moisturize daily & seal with vatika oil, dc every week, co-wash only & do so on wednesday, Stretch relaxers to 6 months & clarify once a month, try strictly drinking water & try eating sea weed for next 3 months


----------



## HairBarbie (May 12, 2008)

I also have the upside down V-Shape problem. I believe that my left and right sides will be APL in a few months, but the middle is really hurting my length. I agree with the person who says it sucks that you can't enjoy your length because of this. 

Maybe we should start an upside down V-Shaped hair support thread.


----------



## scarcity21 (May 13, 2008)

HairBarbie said:


> I also have the upside down V-Shape problem. I believe that my left and right sides will be APL in a few months, but the middle is really hurting my length. I agree with the person who says it sucks that you can't enjoy your length because of this.
> 
> *Maybe we should start an upside down V-Shaped hair support thread.[/*quote]
> 
> that sounds like a good idea...a lot of women seem to have this problem


----------



## MissTical (May 13, 2008)

Hey ladies, please count me in.  I'm past shoulder link... my goal is APL... hopefully full APL by Sep 08.  I'm Co-washing, stretching and DC'ng to reach my goal. Th


----------



## lilsparkle825 (May 14, 2008)

ok...i just joined the other day so my starting pics are in my fotki (no pw). my mini-haul today resulted in among other things some aphogee 2 min and a denman d3...so hopefully these will help! the low heat thing went out the window though...i flat-ironed my hair sunday and that was supposed to be it till at least june, until i went to the dominican salon today and was offered a free blowout (long story).

but i'm gonna DC tomorrow regardless! i committed to this challenge, right? RIGHT!


----------



## praisedancer (May 14, 2008)

Count me in.  I'm a little past SL.  I'll post my starting out pic by the end of this week.


----------



## missnurselady (May 14, 2008)

Count me in this one too ladies! I thought I would be almost APL by now but I had to have a much need trim on saturday which brought me back to my starting point SL but I must admit my hair looks a whole lot healthier than ever before, now I need to Get these textures under control Here are my pics before and after The TRIM:
I plan on Dcing twice a week
Co washing every other day after the gym
steam treatment twice a week while dcing
No heat!
using Surge twice a day
Taking Sea kelp supplement
Ayurvedic rinse twice a week 
Oil Rinses


----------



## kweenameena (May 14, 2008)

MissTical said:


> Hey ladies, please count me in. I'm past shoulder link... my goal is APL... hopefully full APL by Sep 08. I'm Co-washing, stretching and DC'ng to reach my goal. Th


 
Wow...you are soooo close! You'll be there in no time.


----------



## MissTical (May 14, 2008)

kweenameena said:


> Wow...you are soooo close! You'll be there in no time.


 
Thank you ma'am, I've been neglectful but i'm trying to do better, and the last few months I'm actually seeing progress.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (May 14, 2008)

I've been co-washing & bunning religiously.

Can't wait til May 31st ..


----------



## miss Congeniality (May 18, 2008)

I had a minor setback. My ends were split so I went a head a trimmed of an inch. So my hair is back closer to the length in my siggy. I plan to take extra care of my ends. I am going to start bagging my hair, taking vitamins, increase water and doing some cardio. I also did a henna treatment and my hair feels so much better. I don't think I will get a major jump by the 31st, but we shall see.


----------



## 2inspireU (May 18, 2008)

I'm in! Hopefully, I don't encounter any setbacks.


----------



## FemmeCreole (May 18, 2008)

I have my braids for 2 weeks now and I already have growth

will take pics later


----------



## vestaluv1 (May 18, 2008)

Since this thread has been bumped and I'm in this challenge, I thought I'd put up an 8 week comparison shot...it's growing!  Hopefully I will make APL by the end of this year.


----------



## TrendySocialite (May 18, 2008)

As of the relaxer I will get on Thursday, I should be fully SL by then. Then it's on to APL. I hope to make it by the end of the year.I wash weekly, co-wash weekly, rollerset and wear protective styles. I will probably wear protectives 4-5 days a week and get back on my vitamin regimen.

I feel like I need to be more disciplined so that I can achieve my goal...


----------



## brownize11 (May 19, 2008)

This is my very first post on the forum... but I want in  this challenge!! I'm working on the pics, don't have a fotki yet or a set reggie - but I've been lurking and stalking everyone else trying to get one together LOL. I've been a attached to the salon for as long as I can remember, but I'm committed to trying the DIY route (with a little help from the Dominicans until I learn to roller set!)

My goal is to reach APL (thick & shiny too) by December 08!


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 19, 2008)

Hi Brownize,
Welcome to the challenge and the board, good luck!


----------



## brownize11 (May 19, 2008)

Thank you!!


----------



## MissTical (May 19, 2008)

vestaluv1 said:


> Since this thread has been bumped and I'm in this challenge, I thought I'd put up an 8 week comparison shot...it's growing! Hopefully I will make APL by the end of this year.


Hey lady, that is great progress!!!  I'm sure APL is attainable... you are very close


----------



## MissTical (May 19, 2008)

arr1216 said:


> As of the relaxer I will get on Thursday, I should be fully SL by then. Then it's on to APL. I hope to make it by the end of the year.I wash weekly, co-wash weekly, rollerset and wear protective styles. I will probably wear protectives 4-5 days a week and get back on my vitamin regimen.
> 
> I feel like I need to be more disciplined so that I can achieve my goal...


 

Your hair is beautiful and looks extremely healthy.




Welcome Brownize


----------



## TrendySocialite (May 19, 2008)

THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



MissTical said:


> Your hair is beautiful and looks extremely healthy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FemmeCreole (May 20, 2008)

I'm beginning to think I won't get to APL by the end of this yr..... I just don't feel my hair is growing fast enough ..... I mean it's growing but APL just seems a long way off


----------



## Rapunzel2B (May 20, 2008)

Val said:


> I'm beginning to think I won't get to APL by the end of this yr..... I just don't feel my hair is growing fast enough ..... I mean it's growing but APL just seems a long way off



Hey Val, think positive girl.  Just take it one day at a time.  I know exactly how you feel.  Some days I feel awesome about my progress and then a couple of days later I feel completely different.  Who knows you may just get a growth spurt.  It is still very possible!


----------



## Rapunzel2B (May 20, 2008)

vestaluv1 said:


> Since this thread has been bumped and I'm in this challenge, I thought I'd put up an 8 week comparison shot...it's growing!  Hopefully I will make APL by the end of this year.



WOW!  You aren't kidding...your hair is growing up something.  If you keep that up you will definitely reach your goal.


----------



## vestaluv1 (May 20, 2008)

Rapunzel2B said:


> WOW! You aren't kidding...your hair is growing up something. If you keep that up you will definitely reach your goal.


 
Yeah, I'm suprised myself.  However, considering that up to March this year I did not do A THING with my hair all my life...literally (other than wash it), I'd be damned if I didn't see a difference .


----------



## vestaluv1 (May 21, 2008)

Val said:


> I'm beginning to think I won't get to APL by the end of this yr..... I just don't feel my hair is growing fast enough ..... I mean it's growing but APL just seems a long way off


 
Actually Val, you're not that far off from APL.  Let's hang on in there!
YOU CAN make it to APL by December of THIS YEAR .


----------



## joyandfaith (May 25, 2008)

How are you ladies doing? Anyone feeling particularly positive about their APL growth goals?  Anyone think they're gonna get there early?


----------



## lilsparkle825 (May 25, 2008)

being that my goal is the end of august i don't see it happening early, but i do feel like my hair is growing. i told myself i'm not doing any comparison shots till june 15th.


----------



## joyandfaith (May 25, 2008)

I feel you.  I didn't join LHCF until the end of April, so I may skip the first comparison shot date of May 31st and do my first one on July 31st.


----------



## Soliel185 (May 25, 2008)

I just realized I forgot a beginning shot!
I did a mini chop in my bid to transition in April -- I think it was around the 9th..so it's been about 6-7 wks. I will post an update on the 31st, and I'm going to try cornrows for the first time in June - if it works out they'll be my protective style for summer!


----------



## vestaluv1 (May 25, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> How are you ladies doing? Anyone feeling particularly positive about their APL growth goals? Anyone think they're gonna get there early?


 
I joined the board at the end of March at shoulder length so to try and save myself from dissapointment and discouragemet, I've given myself till December to get to APL.
I'll be taking a comparison shot at the end of June.  May 31st is probably too early for me.


----------



## FemmeCreole (May 25, 2008)

vestaluv1 said:


> Actually Val, you're not that far off from APL. Let's hang on in there!
> YOU CAN make it to APL by December of THIS YEAR .


thanks for the optimism............we'll see if I make any progress once I take dem braids off


----------



## Newtogrow (May 26, 2008)

angeldazed said:


> Collarbone length and constantly cutting.erplexed
> 
> Not anymore
> 
> ...


 
I had to find my original post because I was getting discouraged about my length or lack thereof. 

Okay, I'mma keep on truckin....


----------



## tt8 (May 26, 2008)

I really hope I get there before my b-day in October. At the rate I'm going with this OCT challenge I'm pretty sure I will. Here is my progress from only 2 months of use. It's huge but I'm still learning how to do side by side pix.


----------



## ayoung (May 26, 2008)

^^^^Girl! That is ridiculous growth--where can i find ur reggie!!

Oh, and add me to the challange---this had GOT to be my year

To get there:
Ovation CT daily/every other day
Oil rinsing 1-2/week
Rollersets or protective bun (styles)
Exercise/good diet

Starting pic : in fotki


----------



## tt8 (May 26, 2008)

ayoung1981 said:


> ^^^^Girl! That is ridiculous growth--where can i find ur reggie!!
> 
> Oh, and add me to the challange---this had GOT to be my year
> 
> ...



I'm still trying to tweak my reg cause I am looking a DC that doesnt have any protein and lookin for best products for texlaxed hair. But thus far I apply OCT to my scalp every day. I DC 2 x a week on the day that I co-wash or shampoo. I am always in a bun or ponytail. It's pretty simple. OCT is the truth. Look for the sticky in the Hair Care Forum and see if its something you want to try


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (May 26, 2008)

im in. my starting pic is in my siggy. i will be washing my hair about every 2 wks and using my indian products, mn, and mtg, dcing, prepooing and rollersetting. when i go out i wear a donught bun. i plan on getting to apl by the end of this year


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (May 26, 2008)

I am so in on this challenge.  I didn't even know there was one!  I am straightening my hair today actually so will post a starting pic in time for the may31st checkin


----------



## kweenameena (May 26, 2008)

Does else anyone feel like their torso is extra long?? I swear it feels like I'll never reach apl. i hope it won't be this hard when I'm trying to get to bsl


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 26, 2008)

I had to cut off 2inches the other day, tomorrow I'm going back in the cornrows. I'm going to be very aggressive with the moisture and lo mani. Since my hair grow in layers I really hope I can still meet my end of the year goal of full APL.


Kween I feel you on the torso thing, I"m 5'7" 1/2 with a long torso, APL is my biggest hurdle. I'm praying that brastap will be a breeze. After I make full APL at the end of the year, I plan to bun my way to brastrap,lol.


----------



## FemmeCreole (May 26, 2008)

kweenameena said:


> Does else anyone feel like their torso is extra long?? I swear it feels like I'll never reach apl. i hope it won't be this hard when I'm trying to get to bsl


I know what you mean because I know my hair is growing but I'm looking at my siggy and APL seems so far away


----------



## miami74 (May 26, 2008)

Val said:


> thanks for the optimism............we'll see if I make any progress once I take dem braids off



You have great progress since you BC'd.  I think you can get there by year end. I am hoping I can too, but I don't know.  Let's all stay positive!


----------



## FemmeCreole (May 26, 2008)

miami74 said:


> You have great progress since you BC'd. I think you can get there by year end. I am hoping I can too, but I don't know. Let's all stay positive!


I have braids now for just over 3 weeks. I see almost 1/2" already and it looks like it's ready to be taken off. I hope I retain the growth I see.


----------



## Ivie184 (May 26, 2008)

kweenameena said:


> Does else anyone feel like their torso is extra long?? I swear it feels like I'll never reach apl. i hope it won't be this hard when I'm trying to get to bsl


 

YESSS!!!!!!!!! I have a long neck and torso. I know I will make it by summer/fall it but it just seems unreachable at times


----------



## lilsparkle825 (May 26, 2008)

to help me stop playing in my hair/obsessing over the next length check, i'm thinking about yarn twists like the ones i put in my sister's hair...i will keep them in her hair for about 2 more weeks to make it a month total then take them out because i'm pretty sure her hair is growing underneath. problem is i am good at doing them in other people's hair but not my own, and i refuse to pay $175+ for them when i did hers for two dollars. i just can't.


----------



## CurliDiva (May 26, 2008)

I'm only 2 inches away, and it seems like it is taking FOREVER!

I know that this seems that I should reach it by Fall, but a sista would like a summer growth spurt to reach it sooner.


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 27, 2008)

A growth spurt would be right up my alley, I hope I get one this summer, keeping fingaz X.


----------



## 25Nona (May 27, 2008)

Dreamsicles said:


> A growth spurt would be right up my alley, I hope I get one this summer, keeping fingaz X.


 
I'm right there with you I am prayin for a spurt.  I need 2 1/2 inches to claim APL and boy o boy do I feel like it's taking forever.  But when I look at my comparison pic from Feb, I've come a long way, given that earlier in May I had to do a trim because of the "W" that had formed in the back of my hair, so honestly I should be jumpin for joy and not complain about my progress because things are coming along nicely.


----------



## vestaluv1 (May 27, 2008)

Dreamsicles said:


> A growth spurt would be right up my alley, I hope I get one this summer, keeping fingaz X.


 
If this summer is anything like last year's, I can forget the idea of a growth spurt.
I think we've had about 4 days of proper sunshine for the year .
British weather .


----------



## Hair Iam (May 27, 2008)

Just wanted to say ...keep up the good work ladies


----------



## kweenameena (May 27, 2008)

lilsparkle825 said:


> to help me stop playing in my hair/obsessing over the next length check, i'm thinking about yarn twists like the ones i put in my sister's hair...i will keep them in her hair for about 2 more weeks to make it a month total then take them out because i'm pretty sure her hair is growing underneath. problem is i am good at doing them in other people's hair but not my own, and i refuse to pay $175+ for them when i did hers for two dollars. i just can't.


 
This is what I will be doing as well....a protective style.
I want to put some more kinky dreds in my hair but DH wants me to wear my fro when he gets off the plane from Iraq.
But afterwards, you best believe that I will braid this stuff up so that I won't keep doing length checks every hour.


----------



## TrendySocialite (May 27, 2008)

I don't think I can claim SL yet to be on my way to APL, but I am joining this so that I can just keep on trucking to APL. I have a feeling this will be a more challenging length to obtain, but I'm up for it.

Everyone seems to be doing well, so the motivation helps tremendously.


----------



## hairsothick (May 27, 2008)

I want to join! I will post my starting pic on Saturday after my relaxer.


----------



## miami74 (May 27, 2008)

Val said:


> I have braids now for just over 3 weeks. I see almost 1/2" already and it looks like it's ready to be taken off. I hope I retain the growth I see.



That's wonderful.  Do whatever it takes to retain that length girl!


----------



## claudia05 (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey, Ladies. Just a little update...
I'm 23 weeks post now (stretching till ap,l but not full apl which to me is when hair is apl not just from the back, but from the side too), hopefully my hair looks shorter due to shrinkage and not breakage or shedding ...
I'm on a personal no heat challenge so there is no way to tell where my hair is exactly, but by pulling I can tell it is not apl but close...
So hopefully by my 2nd year lhcf anni in aug, I can claim it!


----------



## miss Congeniality (Jun 2, 2008)

I am trying to do things the "right way" now. I am hoping for a growth spurt before my 3 year mark. I am taking vitamins, increasing water intake, and doing cardio. We shall see how things go. Plus, I am still rocking my protective styles.


----------



## joyandfaith (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm in the no-heat challenge also, so I try to stretch my hair with my fingers to determine the length, but its hard.  

I had a bad dream the other day that I got my hair straightened in September and it hadn't grown an inch.  Believe me...it wasn't a fun dream.  LOL that's when you know you're addicted to LHCF...when you have dreams about your challenges haha


----------



## LunadeMiel (Jun 2, 2008)

I want to join... I doubt that I'll make it but I want to try anyways. Since I'm in the bootcamp challenge I can't use heat. I will stretch a piece of hair and post it. 
Here is my starting pic. Please excuse my manly shoulders... I've tried everything to get them to shrink but it looks like I was born to play football...


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jun 2, 2008)

fabiennd said:


> I want to join... I doubt that I'll make it but I want to try anyways. Since I'm in the bootcamp challenge I can't use heat. I will stretch a piece of hair and post it.
> Here is my starting pic. Please excuse my manly shoulders... I've tried everything to get them to shrink but it looks like I was born to play football...


our hair is about the same length and I keep thinking that I won't make it either...but we'll see how far it goes come December......and I thought I was the only one with manly shoulders. I was working out with my SO on Friday and I was complaining about mine. I can hardly do arm workouts because them shoulders just bulk up.... I hate it!! I look like a football player


----------



## sydwrites (Jun 2, 2008)

Come on guys, you can't be discouraged too, then who is going to convince me, lol. Im in the same boat as you guys, we're in this together so no more crazy talk

Here is my end of May check-in pic


----------



## leonette (Jun 2, 2008)

Heres my starting point



<a href="http://www.pikistrips.com/clicked/23772982" target="_top"><img ismap="true" border="0"  src="http://hosted.pikistrips.com/comic_strip/s/image/23/772/982/comic-p.jpg" alt="a comic strip!" /></a><img style="visibility:hidden;width:0px;height:0px;" border=0 width=0 height=0 src="http://counters.gigya.com/wildfire/...xOTM4NyZwPUNvbWVla28lMkVjb2*mZD*mbj*mZz*x.jpg" />


----------



## Soliel185 (Jun 2, 2008)

Checking in!


----------



## LayneJ (Jun 2, 2008)

I attempted to straighten in early May, but before I was half-way through, my hair started to revert, so this is the best shot I have.


----------



## SoSweet08 (Jun 2, 2008)

May I join this challenge? I plan to DC at least two times a week and wear protective hair styles.

Here's a starting pic 

Wet hair


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jun 2, 2008)

I stretched out my hair as much as I could to measure but it kept curling back up. I dunno. It got longer and THICKER in comparison to April (see sig) It doesn't feel like I should CLAIM it yet, it doesn't look as long in real life as in pictures. Yes, my armpit lines are uneven. erplexed I'm going to see where I am in September before I officially do. And the blurry picture is just to show that just not that "peak" has length.  
~*Janelle~*


----------



## 25Nona (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Ladies, 

Wanted to post my may check in pic.  The first is my starting pic from mid Feb and the second is my now pic taken on 5/28 a little bit after I trimmed out the W in the back of my hair.





Since joining LHCF I've been washing and DCing 2 times a week and taking my Vitamins daily.  The other thing that I have been doing that I didn't do pre LHCF is moisturizing twice a day.  I'm also trying to be consistent with the products I'm using that way I can really see if these are my staple items.  The biggest challenge for me is the moisture protein balance so that will be something that I will have to continue to work on.


----------



## joyandfaith (Jun 3, 2008)

Great job to all you ladies posting progress pics! There's some great growing going on.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 3, 2008)

checking in. i have only been in this challenge for 3 weeks maybe so no comparison pics.









i'm transitioning so hopefully i can avoid the BC.


----------



## miami74 (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Ladies.  Here is my check in pic.  Don't know if I'll make it by Dec 31th, but I'm trying.


----------



## kweenameena (Jun 5, 2008)

thanks ladies fo posting on the check-in date. I got so wrapped up in DH's return that I forgot to post mine.
 I'll be posting soon.
Great progress and great length retention (which has been one of the hardest things for me)


----------



## loulou82 (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm hiding my hair until November so I'll just post my March 30th pic. It's grown slightly from then but I'm dealing with breakage while washing.  But I received some good tips so hopefully it stop. I may go into Kinky Twists after all in July.


----------



## Cookie67 (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm in.  Wearing micro braids for the summer.  Starting pic in my siggy.  _I'll check back in Labor Day.  _

_Regimen: _
_BT every other day_
_Wash and deep conditioning weekly_
_Moisturize SCurl (daily)_

_Happy Hair Growing._


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 14, 2008)

i'm gonna have to change my goal date from 8/25 (moms bday) to 10/13 (my 21st) cause i BC'd tonight. i'm still at SL, collarbone in some places, so i know i can do it by 12/31.


----------



## miss Congeniality (Jun 14, 2008)

I took my twist out and I think I am about 1-2 inches away from being full APL stretched. So I guess I need about another 3-4 good months to make it. I will definately be babying my ends.


----------



## princessdi (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm still in and am still hoping to reach APL by December 08.  I plan to DC twice a week; rotating between moisture and protein treatments, and if after my hair check today, my hair is still healthy from wiggin it.  I will continue to wear a wig, and if not, I will start wearing phony ponies or consider getting a weave for the summer.  Wish me luck today.  I plan to post pictures soon.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jun 14, 2008)

Im still in doing braids and keeping my hair moisturized.


----------



## MissTical (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey ladies, just checking in... I still haven't relaxed my hair so I'm not going to post another progress pic till then. I've been keeping it very simple I dc/ or co-wash 2-5 times a week.  It honestly depends on how much I workout and how intense they are. I hope we all meet our goals, and that we've been taking care of our hair!


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jun 14, 2008)

I think I will have to exit this challenge because I cut an inch off last Sunday so my hair is actually shorter than my siggy pic now.


----------



## kismettt (Jun 16, 2008)

1. Post your starting point now
_about half an inch above shoulder length_

2. When you think you'll reach APL
_by Dec 2008.  (my hair grows about 2.25" every 4 months)

_ 3. And what you are doing to get there
_no more major cuts.  straighten less often (once every 2-3 wks). moisturize.  










_


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jun 16, 2008)

ok I changed my mind. I'm not exiting this challenge. I'm gonna stay and see how much length I can retain regardless or the haircut.


----------



## FreeNewMe (Jun 16, 2008)

Hopefully I'm not too late, but this is my goal as well.

1. Post your starting point now: *around collarbone length*
2. When you think you'll reach APL: *goal is 12/30/2008*
3. And what you are doing to get there: *DCing 1x week, straightening less once every 2/3 weeks, moisturizing daily and sealing.*


----------



## sydney100 (Jun 16, 2008)

I would love to join this challenge.  

1. Post your starting point now
an inch shorter than my avatar.  I cut off some ends.

2. When you think you'll reach APL
_hopefully by Christmas.  My hair grows sooo slow. _
3. And what you are doing to get there
_Moisturize...moisturize the ends.  I'm going to start bunning.  I havent gotten the hang of it yet.  

_


----------



## tt8 (Jun 16, 2008)

*CHECKING IN. MY PROGRESS IS IN MY SIGGY...

*


----------



## Dee_33 (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm in, my current length is in my avi. pic.  I think I'll reach APL by Oct. 31, hopefully sooner.


----------



## MissTical (Jun 16, 2008)

tt8 said:


> *CHECKING IN. MY PROGRESS IS IN MY SIGGY...*


 

Your hair looks good... great growth!


----------



## MissTical (Jun 16, 2008)

Val said:


> ok I changed my mind. I'm not exiting this challenge. I'm gonna stay and see how much length I can retain regardless or the haircut.


 

Val, I'm glad you decided to stick around... look at how much progess you made in your siggy... Girl you'll APL in no time


----------



## motherx2esq (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm still in. Hope to be there by 12.2008


----------



## tt8 (Jun 17, 2008)

MissTical said:


> Your hair looks good... great growth!


*Thanks so much MissTical!!*



MissTical said:


> Val, I'm glad you decided to stick around... look at how much progess you made in your siggy... Girl you'll APL in no time


*Yeah Val I'm glad you are not giving up. That reminds me that brittanynic16 joined the OCT/Mega-Tek Challenge with the same length and now she is almost between her shoulder blades. Don't give up sweety!!!
*


----------



## joyandfaith (Jun 17, 2008)

tt8 said:


> *CHECKING IN. MY PROGRESS IS IN MY SIGGY...
> 
> *



OMG! Your progress is great.  What an inspiration.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jun 17, 2008)

MissTical said:


> Val, I'm glad you decided to stick around... look at how much progess you made in your siggy... Girl you'll APL in no time


my hair is an inch shorter than my siggy now....I cut it a week ago but I'll stay


tt8 said:


> *Thanks so much MissTical!!*
> 
> 
> *Yeah Val I'm glad you are not giving up. That reminds me that brittanynic16 joined the OCT/Mega-Tek Challenge with the same length and now she is almost between her shoulder blades. Don't give up sweety!!!*


wow that's a lot of growth.... I might have to take a growth aid


----------



## tt8 (Jun 17, 2008)

Val said:


> my hair is an inch shorter than my siggy now....I cut it a week ago but I'll stay
> 
> wow that's a lot of growth.... I might have to take a growth aid


*Here is the link I wanted you to see for her progress...HTH*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=240233&page=3

*ps. Thank you so much joyandfaith for the compliment!!! Mega-Tek/OCT is the truth*


----------



## TrendySocialite (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm trying to be at least half way to APL by August...I'm kicking up my reggie to the nth power to get there. Cardio, vits, MN, etc.

I'm rocking my half-wigs with some lacio and MN. I'm supposed to get a relaxer at the end of July, but I may try to stretch to early August (closer to my goal date).

My last stretch wasn't too bad and I actually sorta miss my new growth...LOL My hair is so straight (even 4 weeks post) that it's kinda limp to me. So I think I can handle another week or two stretch.


----------



## Mrs.Green (Jun 17, 2008)

Question:  Do you claim Armpit Length with your arms up or down? Or is it the same?


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jun 17, 2008)

tt8 said:


> *Here is the link I wanted you to see for her progress...HTH*
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=240233&page=3
> 
> *ps. Thank you so much joyandfaith for the compliment!!! Mega-Tek/OCT is the truth*


darn....her first pic is about my hair length now.....that was fast


----------



## loulou82 (Jun 17, 2008)

Mrs.Green said:


> Question: Do you claim Armpit Length with your arms up or down? Or is it the same?


 

I gauge it with my arms down. It's difficult me me to tell any other way.


----------



## anon123 (Jun 17, 2008)

loulou82 said:


> I gauge it with my arms down. It's difficult me me to tell any other way.



Me too.

As I said, I'm in this for the long haul. I moved up an inch or two to take another length shot, so I'm happy to say that my second layer has now reached apl.  When my bottom layer gets to bsl (in 2-3 months :crossfingersI'm going to not let anything go beyond bsl and trim for at least a few months and wait for my other layers to catch up a little bit.  I hope by the end of the year that a 3rd layer an inch or two up will have reached apl as well.  Where I am now:


----------



## tt8 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Girl I told you. Take me up on my bet. Did you get to look through the entire thread? I hopes so. But it was honestly the best $30 I've ever spent.*


Val said:


> darn....her first pic is about my hair length now.....that was fast


----------



## elained313 (Jun 18, 2008)

I want to join this one for sure. my starting pic is in my siggy (well I've been updating since March) I'll update after my relaxer in July


----------



## Mrs.Green (Jun 18, 2008)

loulou82 said:


> I gauge it with my arms down. It's difficult me me to tell any other way.


 
Thanks that's what I thought  i didn't want to take pictures with my arms up and everyone be like "she pushing it" .


----------



## Sui Topi (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm joining! I'm between SL and CBL at the nape. (When I stretch it, its like on my collar bone, but if I flat iron it, it only falls comfortable on my shoulder *shrug*). I'll be using my twist on the moe's growth oil recipe. I'm also on the coconut oil prepoo, 12 inches in 12 months, and no ruler challenge. My current length in the nape is about 5 inches, and to be APL I need maybe 5 or 6 inches more. I know I can do it!


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jun 18, 2008)

tt8 said:


> *Girl I told you. Take me up on my bet. Did you get to look through the entire thread? I hopes so. But it was honestly the best $30 I've ever spent.*


I'm going to buy it....might do so tonight..... I plan on relaxing maybe this weekend so I wanna check my progress with the BT


----------



## Valerie (Jun 18, 2008)

My results taken in April and again in June 2008

Back hair stretched
http://public.fotki.com/Valeriesmith15/starting-point-of-b/backlengthapriltoju.html

Also my sides taken in February and again in June 2008
http://public.fotki.com/Valeriesmith15/june2008/februarytojune2008.html

The other side
http://public.fotki.com/Valeriesmith15/june2008/sidelengthfebruaryt.html

 I have been juicing more with carrots and spinach also adding blackberries, also adding purple grape juice, or recently I have started drinking purple grape juice and eating spinach or other dark greeen vegetables, three times a day.  My hair is a lot denser and thicker, also I have noticed how black it is, and I am pleased overall with the progress.


----------



## Valerie (Jun 18, 2008)

Valerie said:


> My results taken in April and again in June 2008
> 
> Back hair stretched
> http://public.fotki.com/Valeriesmith15/starting-point-of-b/backlengthapriltoju.html
> ...



password in profile


----------



## LunadeMiel (Jun 20, 2008)

Looks Like I will definitely make APL by the end of the year.  I measured my hair on 5/11 and measured it again yesterday, My hair grew an little over an inch.... If this keeps up, I will definitely get those 3 inches for the summer (My longest layer is only 3 inches away from APL anyways).  I'm so excited ya'll..


----------



## Galadriel (Jun 20, 2008)

fabiennd said:


> Looks Like I will definitely make APL by the end of the year.  I measured my hair on 5/11 and measured it again yesterday, My hair grew an little over an inch.... If this keeps up, I will definitely get those 3 inches for the summer (My longest layer is only 3 inches away from APL anyways).  I'm so excited ya'll..




Congrats, Fabien! Looks like we're all getting closer toward our goals .


----------



## tt8 (Jun 22, 2008)

*I just cut 2 inches of horrid ends off. I still plan on making it*


----------



## longhairhopeful (Jun 23, 2008)

tt8 said:


> *I just cut 2 inches of horrid ends off. I still plan on making it*


 
Yes ma'am... you'll make it girl. Just keep *Megasaggin* it....... 
Besides, we're all rooting for you! "Go tt8, it's yo birthday!"


----------



## vestaluv1 (Jun 23, 2008)

I haven't posted any pics since I joined this challenge... so here goes!

Also, look at this thread:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=248511


----------



## Bigmommah (Jun 23, 2008)

I'd love to join this challenge as well. I won't have pics until I perm my hair on Sat.


----------



## tt8 (Jun 23, 2008)

longhairhopeful said:


> Yes ma'am... you'll make it girl. Just keep *Megasaggin* it.......
> Besides, we're all rooting for you! "Go tt8, it's yo birthday!"



Awwe shucks, thanks longhairhopeful :heart2:!! I am going girl (i been applying 2x a day like a fool since my cut)...I wanna surprise myself for the next check-in? How's is the challenge going for you this far? How close are you to APL?


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Jun 23, 2008)

I need like 1 and a half inches to be apl i think....but it just seems like that inch is taking forever to get here.  AND THEN I won't claim APL until I cut some nasty endz off.  Hopefully all is well by December. I just gotta work on keeping my hair moisturized!


----------



## Galadriel (Jun 24, 2008)

Sorry I've been so horrible with updating ladies, but this was my most recent pic taken May 31 (I'm currently in cornrows and won't be out of them until the first week of August):


----------



## longhairhopeful (Jun 26, 2008)

tt8 said:


> Awwe shucks, thanks longhairhopeful :heart2:!! I am going girl (i been applying 2x a day like a fool since my cut)...I wanna surprise myself for the next check-in? How's is the challenge going for you this far? How close are you to APL?


 
Girl I don't know. I just try to stick to my regimen (which now includes MT-daily) and protective style my hair with my phony pony. My siggy shows my last update 5/17. I'll check in again with you ladies in August when I touch up (if I can make it)...my ng is off the chain- for real!

***side conversation***"THANK YOU JESUS!!!" "PRAISE HIM"*** 
Excuse the outburst...Gotta give thanks to my Lord.

Anyway, I love the challenges in this forum...it keeps me responsible and accountable for my hair and the encouragement is wonderful. I thank you and the other ladies so much for that.

All I can tell you is APL here I come. Definitely by 12/08 but with MT maybe sooner. And you keep doing what you do. I'm sure you will surprise yourself as well as the rest of us by next check in.

You Grow Girl


----------



## nuwoman02 (Jun 26, 2008)

I want to join. I will post my first pic


----------



## Newtogrow (Jun 27, 2008)

I haven't cut my hair since I started this challenge, however, I just came off of a cruise and I was sitting on their pretty white sheets twisting my hair. I kept pulling pieces of hair. Lots of breaks. I looked at my hair sideways and I could see *several* split ends. So many that I made an appointment at the salon ON THE SHIP!!!!

Of course I chickened out and cancelled. 

I'm now at home doing a THOROUGH dusting by 
1.twirling small sections of my hair and cutting the splits. 
2. running my fingers down the same section like a flat iron and cutting the splits that pop up.
3. Holding the ends up in the mirror and searching for splits.
4. I spray with braid spray and olive oil, braid and cut more splits.

I did a search on split ends and I think I am going to get some end mender from the BSS.

Okay, with that said, I am still in the challenge.


----------



## joyandfaith (Jun 28, 2008)

I did a straightened length check today on a piece of hair, so I wanted to post it as my starting pic (since I never posted one).  I'm on my way to APL  My goal is September 14th; therefore, I'll do the next one with everyone on July 31st and then my final one on 9/14.  

Let's grow ladies


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 28, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> I did a straightened length check today on a piece of hair, so I wanted to post it as my starting pic (since I never posted one). I'm on my way to APL  My goal is September 14th; therefore, I'll do the next one with everyone on July 31st and then my final one on 9/14.
> 
> Let's grow ladies


girl you are almost there! yayyy!


----------



## kismettt (Jun 28, 2008)

i'm going to have to bail on this challenge, ladies.  started getting a little scissor happy & chopped off almost all of my relaxed ends.  i figure i'm back to chin length again. oh well =)  good  luck to everyone in this challenge!


----------



## anon123 (Jun 28, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Sorry I've been so horrible with updating ladies, but this was my most recent pic taken May 31 (I'm currently in cornrows and won't be out of them until the first week of August):



oooh, your hair is so puurrrty.  you are soo close, too!


----------



## joyandfaith (Jun 29, 2008)

lilsparkle825 said:


> girl you are almost there! yayyy!



Thanks LilSparkle.  I'm trying...I was starting to be impatient, but this length check gave me the ammo to keep on practicing the ways I've learned on this hair board.


----------



## Galadriel (Jul 1, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> oooh, your hair is so puurrrty.  you are soo close, too!




Thank you, Mwedzi!


----------



## Mrs.Green (Jul 1, 2008)

:scratchch Did I join this challenge!? If not I would like to.  Not sure how to post pics but I have updated results in my fotki *see signature*


----------



## tiffers (Jul 1, 2008)

I didn't know you guys talked in here! I thought it was just people saying things like "I'm in!" and "I wanna join!"  

If I woulda known this I'd have been in here more! Sowwy!

I'm APL now!  My pic's in my siggy. I want to do one with just a bra on, but uh, I have about 50 lbs to lose before I do that! Not a pretty picture  

I used BT for a month, but didn't really get that much growth from it. To get to APL, I pretty much kept my hair wet at all times. I co washed 5 times a week and dc'd twice a week. My hair stays in a wet bun. Sometimes I'd take a day or two off to rollerset, but for the most part, my hair was back in the ever popular LHCF patented bun  I think that reeeaaally helped with length retention-the constant moisture and protective style 

Getting to APL was a 15 month long grueling hell. Going from SL to APL is the debil! I'm so glad I made it! My hair has NEVER been this long in my life!


----------



## vestaluv1 (Jul 1, 2008)

tiffers said:


> I didn't know you guys talked in here! I thought it was just people saying things like "I'm in!" and "I wanna join!"
> 
> If I woulda known this I'd have been in here more! Sowwy!
> 
> ...


 
Congratulations Tiffers! Finally hey!


----------



## Galadriel (Jul 1, 2008)

Congrats, Tiffers! Your hair looks awesome! And it's so full/thick .


----------



## GeauXavi (Jul 5, 2008)

Was APL, now back at SL after a salon set back

I decided to cut to get all the damage/layers, so now my hair is blunt...I'll reveal on the Jan 2nd date, to see where I get by my bday, 6days later...lol

I was a fresh APL-er when I cut last week....and I'll just basically keep my regimen the same...it got me there once, so hey...
I WILL cut down on the heat, tho...it helps to limit trims

I'll share my LITTLE bit of wisdom...for my hair twins(4a fine/soft/fragile strands, yet A LOT of hair...lol)

here's what worked for me getting from SL to APL in 6-8 months...and kept my hair thick/healthy in the process:

-Shampoo/Deep Condish. 1x per week
-Co-wash 1x per week, seal w/ carrot oil and airdry overnight in satin cap
-daily moisturize edges/ends and PIN up with bobbys...NO pony-tails
-NO brushing AT ALL...NO combing after air drying
-Satin cap EVERY night
-Dustings every 10-12 weeks (Only because I flat-ironed ev. 2-3 wks)
-Tried to stay away from the blowdrier...
-8-10 week relaxer stretches...but my hair grows fast so i would say I had about 1.5-2 inches every relaxer...no seriously...lol

Most of all...I just let my hair just BE...

I'm not gonna sit here and front...My hair was not always cute...pinned up, nappy during stretches, fuzzy from air-drying...but when I met my goal it was worth it...

Until I had to cut it....which reminds me...

Let's Go Ladies, WE can do it! APL and Obama '08!!!! lol


----------



## CurliDiva (Jul 5, 2008)

tiffers said:


> I didn't know you guys talked in here! I thought it was just people saying things like "I'm in!" and "I wanna join!"
> 
> If I woulda known this I'd have been in here more! Sowwy!
> 
> ...


 
Congrat Tiffers!


----------



## PittiPat (Jul 5, 2008)

Way to grow, Tiff!!!   Congrats!!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 5, 2008)

This is an awesome support thread. I made APL when the last APL challenge ended but I just came in to offer some support for those who are still in there strong. Sometimes it will feel like nothing's happening growth-wise, but just hang in there everyone and you'll see growth when you least expect it. That's what happened to me. Good luck ladies and stay strong.


----------



## shmmr (Jul 6, 2008)

Is it too late to join? If not, I'm in.  I just started my hair journey (pics in fotki) so I won't have updates for a while....


----------



## sydney100 (Jul 6, 2008)

Congratulations Tiffers!!!


----------



## sydney100 (Jul 6, 2008)

Conqueror_aka*Re: ****APL BY THE END OF 2008 CHALLENGE*****
Was APL, now back at SL after a salon set back

I decided to cut to get all the damage/layers, so now my hair is blunt...I'll reveal on the Jan 2nd date, to see where I get by my bday, 6days later...lol

I was a fresh APL-er when I cut last week....and I'll just basically keep my regimen the same...it got me there once, so hey...
I WILL cut down on the heat, tho...it helps to limit trims

I'll share my LITTLE bit of wisdom...for my hair twins(4a fine/soft/fragile strands, yet A LOT of hair...lol)

here's what worked for me getting from SL to APL in 6-8 months...and kept my hair thick/healthy in the process:

-Shampoo/Deep Condish. 1x per week
-Co-wash 1x per week, seal w/ carrot oil and airdry overnight in satin cap
-daily moisturize edges/ends and PIN up with bobbys...NO pony-tails
-NO brushing AT ALL...NO combing after air drying
-Satin cap EVERY night
-Dustings every 10-12 weeks (Only because I flat-ironed ev. 2-3 wks)
-Tried to stay away from the blowdrier...
-8-10 week relaxer stretches...but my hair grows fast so i would say I had about 1.5-2 inches every relaxer...no seriously...lol

Most of all...I just let my hair just BE...

I'm not gonna sit here and front...My hair was not always cute...pinned up, nappy during stretches, fuzzy from air-drying...but when I met my goal it was worth it...

Until I had to cut it....which reminds me...

Let's Go Ladies, WE can do it! APL and Obama '08!!!! lol 


I love your ends.  I need about a good inch cut from my hair.  My goal is to have nice thick healthy ends.


----------



## tt8 (Jul 7, 2008)

Conqueror_aka said:


> I'll share my LITTLE bit of wisdom...for my hair twins(4a fine/soft/fragile strands, yet A LOT of hair...lol)
> 
> here's what worked for me getting from SL to APL in 6-8 months...and kept my hair thick/healthy in the process:
> 
> ...


*I'm gonna take your word for this and try this regimen! I have that 4b/fine soft/lotta hair! So I'm in. Does anyone know of a wide (i'm taling super wide) tooth comb? Something so wide it darn near has only 4 - 5 seemless teeth with an inch between them*


----------



## anon123 (Jul 7, 2008)

Um, the other day I measured (or did the best I could by myself) from the very top of my head to my shoulders.  It's almost 12".  Just to get to the shoulders!  Dang these layers!  I'm approaching 12" in most areas which means my crown is just now passing my shoulders. wth?  how much hair will i have to grow to get the crown to apl? i'll be in this challenge forever! 

oh, oh, congratulations tiffers!


----------



## joyandfaith (Jul 7, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> Um, the other day I measured (or did the best I could by myself) from the very top of my head to my shoulders.  It's almost 12".  Just to get to the shoulders!  Dang these layers!  I'm approaching 12" in most areas which means my crown is just now passing my shoulders. wth?  how much hair will i have to grow to get the crown to apl? i'll be in this challenge forever!
> 
> oh, oh, congratulations tiffers!



I hear you.  I've started stressing lately too wondering if my hair will actually grow to APL by my bday in Sept erplexed I guess we should just keep practicing the healthy hair principles we've learned so far and try our best to be patient


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jul 7, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> I hear you. I've started stressing lately too wondering if my hair will actually grow to APL by my bday in Sept erplexed I guess we should just keep practicing the healthy hair principles we've learned so far and try our best to be patient


i hear you on that...

...but i was just contemplating coming in and resigning till i came across the megatek/oct thread. right on time i tell ya. oh yeah, i'm making it by any means necessary.


----------



## joyandfaith (Jul 7, 2008)

lilsparkle825 said:


> i hear you on that...
> 
> ...but i was just contemplating coming in and resigning till i came across the megatek/oct thread. right on time i tell ya. oh yeah, i'm making it by any means necessary.



Girl I'm with you...we're about to get militant on this APL!

By Any Means Necessary!


----------



## Newtogrow (Jul 21, 2008)

I believe I have hit a setback. I believe my henna treatments in May have left me with breaks.erplexed

My hair cut is scheduled for tomorrow.

Recovery begins after that.


----------



## texasqt (Jul 21, 2008)

Checking in.
My hair doesn't seem to be retaining length like before erplexed  I'm going to relax Wednesday after stretching for 12 weeks and then see if any progress has been made. The new growth is there. I'm definitely going to start journaling again and I should be APL by December at the latest. Still keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## sydwrites (Jul 21, 2008)

texasqt said:


> Checking in.
> My hair doesn't seem to be retaining length like before erplexed I'm going to relax Wednesday after stretching for 12 weeks and then see if any progress has been made. The new growth is there. I'm definitely going to start journaling again and I should be APL by December at the latest. Still keeping my fingers crossed!


 
Judging by your june pic, and the fact there was months of new growth in that, i'd be surprised if you werent apl when you relax.


----------



## SoSweet08 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm getting closer. I need to start using oil or csi during my touch ups though.


----------



## princessdi (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm still in.  June was my last update.  I'm still hoping for APL---come on growth spurt!!!


----------



## miss Congeniality (Jul 22, 2008)

I am pretty much at a stand still. I need to increase my moisture. I'll be doing co-washes for a while.


----------



## 25Nona (Jul 22, 2008)

Things are coming along for me. I've been switching up my regi. to using herbal and Indian products since I just started I'm not sure how it going to work out.  I've been using Neem oil from the start and it has made a difference


----------



## kweenameena (Jul 22, 2008)

I've just been chillin in some spring twists. But it still feels like my hair isn't really growing.
My goal was to get to APL by July or before the end of the summer but I guess I'll just have to set a new goal for DEC.

Why is it taking so long to grow?!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kweenameena (Jul 22, 2008)

*OH.....don't forget that our next check-in (with Pictures) is July 31st*


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jul 22, 2008)

I have a good 2 more inches to go if I wanna really be there .. I hope to be a bit past it, or almost full, so praying for a growth spurt.

I'm still co-washing daily, but I'm doing braidouts now, because my shortest layer won't go into the bun dry, and gets forced into and broken when it's wet, so I figured braidouts were pretty safe.

I'm getting spiral curls around August 1st, because I don't want to see the length, I'll get it straightened for school on the 23rd of August.


----------



## Galadriel (Jul 22, 2008)

I've just been tweaking my regimen and protective styling. My update will be a couple of days late b/c I'm planning on going to my stylist on 8/6. I will gladly post (I hope!) some beautiful APL length pics then .


----------



## neyhla (Jul 23, 2008)

hello,
im still in...haven't post any check in yet  but i will ...my next relaxer is cominggggggggggg soon (2nd of august)..7 months of  stretching and will never do it again, trust me !!!!!


----------



## Cookie67 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm still in.  Still wearing micros.  I just got them touched up 2 weeks ago.  And I think I'm about 2" inches from APL.  I would like to make "FULL" APL by December 2008.  The back of my hair grows pretty fast the sides and top are much much slower.  My hair (siggy) was cut in layers so that is why I'm aiming for FULL APL.  

I have not had a perm since Feb 15 (25 weeks stretched).  I will take my braids out and perm around Labor Day.


----------



## caramelty (Jul 23, 2008)

I am just now joining this challenge. I have about 2-3 inches to APL. Hopefully I can get there if I just Keep it Simple.


----------



## Anancy (Jul 23, 2008)

Im in, well i think i joined the other one, not knowing it ended early.  Im hoping for APL by end of this year as well.

Im on the bootcamp challenge so im pretty much wearing protective styles and making sure i moisterise and deep condition.

My Fotki has my progress to date, i plan on putting in some braid extentions in soon, so im not sure i'll have updates for July 31.


----------



## ImFree27 (Jul 25, 2008)

I think i maybe apl in a month or two I dont know, I need somebody to take the pic and stretch it for me, because I cant do a good job, I know the front is growing... I'm start bagging now until dec.. to ensure I reach my goal and do a light trim then... I will post pics on the 31st of july


----------



## joyandfaith (Jul 25, 2008)

I don't know why this challenge is making me so nervous  I want to be APL so badly by my 30th bday (Sept 14th).  I'm trying to be patient, but I have a month and a half at this point so my hair better get to growing.


----------



## joyandfaith (Jul 28, 2008)

OK, here's my July 31st update shot (I know I'm a little early).  Its pretty much there, but I'm not going to celebrate just yet because this is my longer side (the right side is like an inch shorter ).  I'm going to wait and see the real length when I straighten my whole head in early September.


----------



## hopeful (Jul 28, 2008)

^^^^Awesome!  My right side is about an inch longer than my left and it is soooo close to APL.  Looking forward to seeing your September update.


----------



## Valerie (Jul 28, 2008)

My results taken from 15th June to July 2008
http://valeriesmith15.myphotoalbum....e=album16&id=Back_stretched_June_to_July_2008

I haven't changed my routine, much still deep conditioning, rinsing and juicing or eating more spinach.


----------



## joyandfaith (Jul 28, 2008)

Valerie said:


> My results taken from 15th June to July 2008
> http://valeriesmith15.myphotoalbum....e=album16&id=Back_stretched_June_to_July_2008
> 
> I haven't changed my routine, much still deep conditioning, rinsing and juicing or eating more spinach.



Congrats! I see some good growth going on Valerie


----------



## Anancy (Jul 29, 2008)

ImFree27 said:


> I think i maybe apl in a month or two I dont know, I need somebody to take the pic and stretch it for me, because I cant do a good job, I know the front is growing... I'm start bagging now until dec.. to ensure I reach my goal and do a light trim then... I will post pics on the 31st of july



You go girl, your front is really growing.


----------



## hopeful (Jul 29, 2008)

Valerie said:


> My results taken from 15th June to July 2008
> http://valeriesmith15.myphotoalbum....e=album16&id=Back_stretched_June_to_July_2008
> 
> I haven't changed my routine, much still deep conditioning, rinsing and juicing or eating more spinach.


 
Looking good Valerie!


----------



## hothair (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm still on this, it seems my hair is resting at the moment and it shrunk! It's frustrating the heck outta me I almost did a huge LHCF  yesterday, texlaxed with JFM texture softener (pretty good) then wanted to bleach my hair cause I hate the reddish tones in my hair, thanks to my sis did a strand test and decided that may not be the best idea right now My reggie is in cornrows

Wash and DC (at least once a week) under dryer for 30 mins
oil my scalp with Moe's growth mix
MT at night and baggie
spray daily with water or Aussie leave in spray.


----------



## kweenameena (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey Ladies!!
Don't forget about the July 31st check-in. I'm going to start a different thread just for your updated pictures. If you've already posted them here...Just make sure to add them to that thread. Each check-in will have it's on thread. I'll make sure to post the links to those threads in the OP as well!!!
I'll probably be taking and posting my pics on the weekend since 7/31 falls on a weekday.

Happy Hair Growing Ladies!!!!!!!!!!

*Here's the link to the July 31st updates thread:*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=5180845#post5180845


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (Jul 29, 2008)

This is where I'm at this was taken early June.......(Siggy Pic) Im praying my hair will hit Apl by Sept.1st


----------



## Valerie (Jul 29, 2008)

Joy and Faith. Thank you for your comments and your sides is growing so long.
Hopeful, thank you so much.


----------



## kweenameena (Jul 29, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> OK, here's my July 31st update shot (I know I'm a little early). Its pretty much there, but I'm not going to celebrate just yet because this is my longer side (the right side is like an inch shorter ). I'm going to wait and see the real length when I straighten my whole head in early September.


 
Girl why are you so nervous? It looks like you're already grazing APL.


----------



## kweenameena (Aug 1, 2008)

bumping....is anyone going to post pics in the update thread?
How is everyone doing. 
I'l be posting some pics this weekend.
Is everyone else waiting for the weekend as well?


----------



## PittiPat (Aug 1, 2008)

My hair is slowly growing, but growing nonetheless.  With the help of MT, even my nape area finally has some fuzz (about an inch in some areas).   So, I'm still hoping.  I'm wigging it, by the way.


----------



## Mena (Aug 1, 2008)

2 mo inches!


----------



## glamazon386 (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm not gonna make it ladies...


----------



## Newtogrow (Aug 1, 2008)

My hair looks like it is the same length from March but I'm still in the game (optimism). 

Don't have fotki, so don't know how to post pics.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Aug 1, 2008)

still hoping i will make it...quite a lofty goal but i think i can.

i will straighten around the 13th so i can at least know how many more inches i need. this MT has some sections longer than others *i think*.


----------



## joyandfaith (Aug 2, 2008)

kweenameena said:


> Girl why are you so nervous? It looks like you're already grazing APL.



Just because I'm crazy and neurotic  Some sections are so much shorter than others, but I'm not going to let that make me crazy.  Thanks for the reality check


----------



## vestaluv1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Due to starting a new job and long commutes, I haven't been looking at the forum for a while and my regimen has totally collapsed.  I have fallen off the Ayurveda and vitamin bandwagon and have been slacking on my moisturing and sealing a lot .  I guess I have become a little lazy with my regimen (which was working so well for me), but I'm really busy these days (*sigh*).
I'm pretty sure that has set me back a bit.
I'm hoping to straighten in late September so I'll see what damage I've done then I suppose . 
Last time I checked in June, I was about an inch away from APL.
Within the next few weeks, I wanna get back on track coz' I really want to get to APL by the end of the year!


----------



## TrendySocialite (Aug 8, 2008)

vestaluv1 said:


> Due to starting a new job and long commutes, I haven't been looking at the forum for a while and my regimen has totally collapsed. I have fallen off the Ayurveda and vitamin bandwagon and have been slacking on my moisturing and sealing a lot . I guess I have become a little lazy with my regimen (which was working so well for me), but I'm really busy these days (*sigh*).
> I'm pretty sure that has set me back a bit.
> I'm hoping to straighten in late September so I'll see what damage I've done then I suppose .
> Last time I checked in June, I was about an inch away from APL.
> Within the next few weeks, I wanna get back on track coz' I really want to get to APL by the end of the year!


 
If I may make a suggestion regarding your vitamins...I use this carrier and take my vitamins when I remember. Usually at work after I eat breakfast. That way, they are with me all the time, even if I'm not at home. This has been the only way I'm able to have my consistent vit regimen.


----------



## TrendySocialite (Aug 8, 2008)

I forgot to take pics when I got my relaxer on July 22. I'll have try to flat iron tonight to take some pics before I rollerset.

I'm off my reggie a bit because of the relaxer (like to enjoy my straight hair for a couple of weeks) and I went out of town. I actually co-washed while I was out of town and I think the cheapier hotel conditioner dried my hair out...but my hair was stinking, so I really needed to wash it.

But with each relaxer I realize that I am growing to like and manage my new growth better and better. So I'm kinda ready for this to thicken up.

I'm gonna co-wash and DC tonight (after I do a length check) and rollerset I think.


----------



## Cookie67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Sorry ladies!  I still in micros, but I plan to take them out on August 22nd or Aug 29th.  I plan to get a relaxer a couple of days afterwards and I will post my pics then.

HHG (Happy Hair Growing)


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 8, 2008)

I posted my latest update in the July 31 Update thread.


----------



## longhairhopeful (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey ladies...just dropped in to give an update. My progress pics are also in my siggy. I'm still trying to hit APL by 12.31.08  Wish me luck!


----------



## joyandfaith (Aug 17, 2008)

longhairhopeful said:


> Hey ladies...just dropped in to give an update. My progress pics are also in my siggy. I'm still trying to hit APL by 12.31.08  Wish me luck!



Good job! I think you're definitely gonna make it  Great growth!


----------



## CurliDiva (Aug 17, 2008)

I seems like it is taking FOREVER  to acheive these *last TWO inches* to reach APL.........I plan to cornrow my hair today and then forget about it (just moisturize and baggie) for a few weeks!


----------



## vestaluv1 (Aug 17, 2008)

arr1216 said:


> If I may make a suggestion regarding your vitamins...I use this carrier and take my vitamins when I remember. Usually at work after I eat breakfast. That way, they are with me all the time, even if I'm not at home. This has been the only way I'm able to have my consistent vit regimen.


 
Great suggestion! Thanx ALOT for that.  I will be picking up one of those I think.


----------



## vestaluv1 (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi Guys!

Unfortunately, I will be exiting this challenge... ...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
COZ I'VE REACHED APL!  !




I posted this in a seperate thread, but thought I'd update here too.
Next thing is to work on achieving thicker, healthier hair, and BSL eventually.

Next month I plan on straightening my hair to see how long it actually is.


----------



## Shalilac (Aug 17, 2008)

Congrats VestaLuv!


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 18, 2008)

vestaluv1 said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Unfortunately, I will be exiting this challenge... ...
> .
> ...




CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## Valerie (Aug 18, 2008)

Congratulations Vestaluv1 and well Done!

Comparison from July to August

Length shot unstretched
http://public.fotki.com/Valeriesmith15/comparison-from-july/hairshotsbetweenjul.html

Stretched back length
http://public.fotki.com/Valeriesmith15/comparison-from-july/stretchedlengthjuly.html

pw in profile


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Aug 28, 2008)

August Update Attached. I'm like .. less than an inch away from scraping it .. but I want more.
These stupid layers are pissing me off!

CONGRATS VESTA!


----------



## Hot40 (Aug 28, 2008)

I just joined the board today
This is the perfect thread for me 
My goal is APL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Barely shoulder Lenght now.

Will shampoo and Deep Condition twice a week
Will Roller set ---- no Heat
Will Streatch Relaxers 8 to 10 weeks 
Will Pin Curl at night .   Is this ok for my hair???
Will take my Biotin every day.

I would lik to pre poo???? but I need to make purchase for items
I would Like to add moisture?? but I do not want hair to get to weighed down.
I would like to add more vitamins to my plan.



I need Ideas for growth aids.    I am open to your ideas.

This is the style I want -- not sure on how long it will take??
March 09??? not sure


----------



## joyandfaith (Sep 4, 2008)

Ok so I thought I'd be APL by the beginning of Sept, but I was wrong  I still need an inch on one side and two inches on the other.  My new APL goal is Thanksgiving.  See my update pic below.


----------



## blkbeauty (Sep 4, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> Ok so I thought I'd be APL by the beginning of Sept, but I was wrong  I still need an inch on one side and two inches on the other.  My new APL goal is Thanksgiving.  See my update pic below.



I would like to join this challenge. I am late, but did not know there was a challenge.  My oringial goal was 10/08, but I don't see me making that deadline. So I am extended it to 12/08.

My current length is a couple inches past shoulders and a couple above APL.  My basic regimen is to wearing my hair in protective styling.


----------



## hothair (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm  and megasagging and have hidden my hair away I really really hope to be APL by DEC, I just saw pics of my hair from Jan and it seems longer than now


----------



## hopeful (Sep 4, 2008)

Hot40 said:


> I just joined the board today
> This is the perfect thread for me
> My goal is APL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
I don't know how long it will take, but it is BEAUTIFUL!  Welcome to the board.

ETA: KelleCarter and Joyandfaith, you guys are soooo close!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Shalilac (Sep 6, 2008)

I made it! Happy to be past this hurdle


----------



## hopeful (Sep 6, 2008)

Shalilac said:


> I made it! Happy to be past this hurdle


 
 Congrats Shalilac, I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Shalilac (Sep 9, 2008)

hopeful said:


> Congrats Shalilac, I'm so happy for you!



I wanted to say Thanks :blowkiss:! My friends have no idea why I am so excited or why I have names for the lengths I want to acheive . You guys keep me going! Happy hair growing everyone.


----------



## ImFree27 (Sep 15, 2008)

Shalilac said:


> I made it! Happy to be past this hurdle


 
congrats!!!! will meet u in the bsl 2009 challenge


----------



## angaliquew (Sep 15, 2008)

Congrats to all the ladies that have made it to APL.
I'm coming in late on this challenge...here is my starting point...


----------



## Galadriel (Sep 20, 2008)

Congrats to all the ladies who made APL!


----------



## Mrs.Green (Sep 22, 2008)

I made it ~ Picture in Fotki/Avatar!!  Off to stalk the BSL Challenge .


----------



## lexi84 (Sep 22, 2008)

angaliquew said:


> Congrats to all the ladies that have made it to APL.
> I'm coming in late on this challenge...here is my starting point...



Good grief woman, you got alot of hair!  T-H-I-C-K!!!   love it!

I dont know if I joined this challenge or not, but I'm set to make APL by the end of November....Here's where I am now:


----------



## growinmyhair (Sep 22, 2008)

Congrats to everyone that made APL.


----------



## TrendySocialite (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't think I'm gonna make it...

I'm almost at collarbone length. And unless I do a pretty rigid regimen, I don't see how I can...

I was sorta conducting an experiment to see if my growth aids and vits really did work...they do. erplexed

As soon as I relax again next week, I will see where I am and then hop back on my regimen quick fast and in a hurry!!!!


----------



## Andy1979 (Sep 22, 2008)

I'd like to join also...Below is my starting pic (taken Sept. 9.)  That gives me over 3 months to get about 1.5 inches of growth!  My hair will be flatironed in my after pic so I can't cheat and use only 1 piece of hair


----------



## sydwrites (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm not sure if there was a separate check-in thread this time, but here is my september pic.  I think I have a couple of inches to go so i'm not sure If i'm giong to make it by december or not, but im not giving up yet!


----------



## seashell (Oct 4, 2008)

^^^ I'm with you on that couple of inches.
I hope to be there by December.


----------



## miss Congeniality (Oct 4, 2008)

I am hoping that I will be there by the end of the year. I have stop checking length because I was getting annoyed about my progress. I have notice that my hair is a lot thicker.


----------



## gabulldawg (Oct 4, 2008)

Is it too late to join this challenge? I hadn't seen it before! I am planning on relaxing next weekend and I'm pretty sure I should be APL by then. I'm so excited!


----------



## Anancy (Oct 5, 2008)

I don't know if im going to make it, i hope i do though. I've been slacking on making an effort to make my hair grow, my plan was to massage my scalp with peppermint oil to see if that helps, but i haven't been doing it.

I've just taken my two month twists out so when i get the chance i will take some pics, i think my hair grew possibly an inch whilst the twists were in.


----------



## gabulldawg (Oct 12, 2008)

I think I've made it a little early.  I updated my fotki.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Oct 12, 2008)

I am pretty sure I am APL now. I will post a pic in soon. But I am not flat ironing until June as I am trying to go a year without heat


----------



## Anancy (Oct 12, 2008)

sydwrites said:


> I'm not sure if there was a separate check-in thread this time, but here is my september pic.  I think I have a couple of inches to go so i'm not sure If i'm giong to make it by december or not, but im not giving up yet!



Girl your hair is looking good, just a few more inches.


----------



## hopeful (Oct 18, 2008)

I don't think I'm going to make it till spring, but that's okay, I know I will be full apl by that time.


----------



## Mena (Oct 18, 2008)

I can't wait until I am APL and beyond!


----------



## Shalilac (Oct 18, 2008)

Back in here because I had to do a serious trim!  Just have to make sure I keep my hair moisturized (btw, it was too much protein that caused the damage). Should be back at APL by the end of November though. We shall see. Happy hair growing!


----------



## joyandfaith (Oct 20, 2008)

This challenge has been a nightmare for me erplexed I feel like my armpits get farther down each month; therefore, my hair never reaches it.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Oct 20, 2008)

i've been slacking to the extreme...only cowashing once or twice a week, not detangling on a regular basis, NOT DCing...i got so good at taking care of my hair this summer and now school is kicking my BUTT and i can't afford to stay under the dryer every other day, not to mention walking around with wet hair will kill me now. my goal date was last week and i just got around to taking pics yesterday. needless to say i dont think i made it, or at least i am not where i think i should be, so i'll *try* to start megassaging again since that gave me really great results. i also bought some more baby buttercreme on the exchange board, so i will use that and coconut oil to seal (baby buttercreme on curly hair, coconut oil on straightened hair). i'm also going to try to start rollersetting more often, maybe twice a month or so, to cut down on manipulation.


----------



## Newtogrow (Oct 21, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> This challenge has been a nightmare for me erplexed I feel like my armpits get farther down each month; therefore, my hair never reaches it.


 
Hang in there!!! But you do crack me up!!


----------



## Newtogrow (Oct 21, 2008)

This picture was taken on Oct 1st. I'm optimistic and taking it all in stride. Ladies, let's hang in there. Looks like I need about 3 more inches to make it.


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Oct 21, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> This challenge has been a nightmare for me erplexed I feel like my armpits get farther down each month; therefore, my hair never reaches it.


 

Girl you feel like me!!!! 
I'm like dang my Arm pits, its like my bra strap line I need to lose some weight, hoepfully to shorten the distances


----------



## kandegirl (Oct 21, 2008)

I just got a relaxer this weekend and a few strands hit armpit. My aunt says I need to cut it though b/c my newgrowth is thicker than the ends. I told her for now we will let it grow a little, then cut a little. I'll post a pic soon.


----------



## phyl73 (Oct 21, 2008)

I know this is an old thread, but I think I can make APL by te end of December.  I'm joining as of today.


----------



## missnurselady (Oct 22, 2008)

I think im going to relax within the next 2wks...hopefully im somewhere near apl after that awful trim/haircut!!!


----------



## kweenameena (Oct 22, 2008)

Sadly, I don't think I'll make APL by the end of December unless I get a 2 inch growth spurt. My hair seems to grow really slowly. I feel it getting thicker since all the short pieces are growing longer but I don't see any length. And no growth aid has helped.

How's everyone else doing?
Sorry that I've been such a slacker with this thread. 
Life has kept me really busy lately.


----------



## 25Nona (Oct 22, 2008)

I think I will make it by the end of the year, my updated pic is in my siggy.  I think I have about another 1/2 inch to an inch to go


----------



## Anancy (Oct 22, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> I think I will make it by the end of the year, my updated pic is in my siggy.  I think I have about another 1/2 inch to an inch to go




Girl you look APL length already or is it me?  Your hair is beautiful either way.


----------



## SouthernTease (Oct 23, 2008)

I have like 1.5-2" to go... I think I can get it done by end of 2008.

I am 
daily oiling
daily co-washing
daily ACV rinses
once a week hot oil treatments
daily loose wet bunning
nightly baggying ends and silk scarf, satin bonnett, satin pillowcase ( I sleep bad)


----------



## Galadriel (Oct 23, 2008)

Well, I enjoyed APL for about two months, then got a big trim to get rid of raggedy ends and some layers. 
I wonder if I'm 100% natural now...I know I grew out most of my texlaxed hair. I figure I'll be back to APL by December/January...provided I stay away from the scissors.


----------



## Mena (Oct 24, 2008)

I got 1 inch to go!


----------



## yuriko (Oct 24, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> I think I will make it by the end of the year, my updated pic is in my siggy.  I think I have about another 1/2 inch to an inch to go


Girl, you in the wrong challenge, you are already APL from the looks of it, it looks very beautiful and healthy


----------



## Ariana4000 (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't think I will make it.  We will see.  Bign you ARE apl.


----------



## Tamrin (Oct 24, 2008)

I think I'm there but SO said not yet. That was 2 months ago. According to him I had 1 inch to go. Even though the V tip is APL. In his book Everything has to be there including 1/2 inch over. I hate him. By December i would have made it. Im praying. Im using MT.


----------



## SouthernTease (Nov 5, 2008)

Still hoping to get that 1.5-2" by December...
I'm started to really moisturize my hair at night
trying to never let it get dry or bushy or frizzy or anything...

Anybody made it yet???


----------



## joyandfaith (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm still trying to get that last inch and a half by December.  I feel like I hit a wall  Why is APL so hard to get


----------



## Nicole1976 (Nov 6, 2008)

Ive got about 1.5 to go as well.

I dont plan on taking any photos until I am there.

I am a slow grower, so I dont think I will be making it


----------



## Mena (Nov 6, 2008)

I do not think I will make it until January


----------



## Cookie67 (Nov 6, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

I'm still in the challenge.  I permed my hair back in August; I'll post my most recent pic tonight.  I think I'm about 1.5 from APL.  I'm currently bunning until my next perm sometime in December.  It has been a struggle getting to APL.

TTYL


----------



## loulou82 (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm definitely not making it. I'm not upset about it. I look forward to seeing who makes their goal though.


----------



## Anancy (Nov 6, 2008)

Im still hoping for APL by the end but i doubt it, well i haven't straightened my hair at all since being natural but im gonna give it a go soon.


----------



## LayneJ (Nov 21, 2008)

I *might've* made APL in September (I can't really tell), but I felt like I was overdue for a trim. So I went in to get a trim. I don't know how much she trimmed off. It didn't seem like alot, though. My hair poofed up well before I could snap a pic, so I'm going to have it straightened again in December, to see where I stand. I think I need more than 1 inch, and I know I cannot make that in a month. So hopefully I'll be at APL Feb-March '09. 

Before trim: 







After trim:


----------



## hothair (Nov 21, 2008)

Wellllll....I REALLLY don't think I'm gonna make it On the other hand my hair has grown loads and is soon approaching the longest I can remember for a loooonnnggg while Will keep updated (BTW my MT is working now like crazy, waiting on my Ovation shipment)


----------



## SouthernTease (Nov 21, 2008)

I haven't been looking... I won't be checking until it's officially 2009...
I had 1.5" a couple of months ago... I'm not there yet...
I always straighten my hair on New Years, but idk being natural and
all I might put myself in a no straightening challenge to help me 
embrace my curls.


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (Nov 21, 2008)

*I WILL be making it, thats all i know!!! Keeping my fingers crossed.*


----------



## miami74 (Nov 21, 2008)

I don't think I will make it to APL this year.  My hair seems to be growing slow. I will see how many inches I have to go for APL next week, when I can my hair straightened.  I transitioned to texlax so my hair is pretty underprocessed and not showing its true length right now. I will post pictures next week.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Nov 21, 2008)

hopefully I will make it im getting close!


----------



## angaliquew (Nov 21, 2008)

I was there in the back and my front would have made it by Dec...but I had to make the decision between APL with "damaged ends" or chop of 2inches and have a healthy APL by early 09.  I chose the latter.


----------



## Newtogrow (Nov 27, 2008)

Minny said:


> I *might've* made APL in September (I can't really tell), but I felt like I was overdue for a trim. So I went in to get a trim. I don't know how much she trimmed off. It didn't seem like alot, though. My hair poofed up well before I could snap a pic, so I'm going to have it straightened again in December, to see where I stand. I think I need more than 1 inch, and I know I cannot make that in a month. So hopefully I'll be at APL Feb-March '09.
> 
> Before trim:
> 
> ...


 
Congrats, You definately made it before the trim. You were there once, you'll make it again!!!


----------



## Newtogrow (Nov 27, 2008)

I am hanging in there and keeping it optimistic.  I have been mega-tekking since Nov. 16 bunning, and wearing two-strand twists (low manipulation).

I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## SouthernTease (Dec 4, 2008)

I added lines this time to show when I will officially claim APL...
The bulk of my ends reach 5"... APL for me is 7" 
*So 2 MORE INCHES*
It would be like the best New Year's EVER!!!
I have been chasing APL for 2 years now...
so then in 2009 ...I can focus on getting to my ultimate ultimate goal MBL.








...


----------



## miss Congeniality (Dec 4, 2008)

I am glad to say that I made it. Well, The back and sides made it. My front is doing its own thing. It is fun, because I feel like my hair is filling out (getting thicker) before it is getting longer.


----------



## jerseygurl (Dec 4, 2008)

miss Congeniality said:


> I am glad to say that I made it. Well, The back and sides made it. My front is doing its own thing. It is fun, because I feel like my hair is filling out (getting thicker) before it is getting longer.


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey Ladies ! Hope everyone is hanging in there Im relaxing in about 2 weeks , I should definitely make it by then!


----------



## Ariana4000 (Dec 4, 2008)

I am going to relax this weekend and hope I make it.  Cross your fingers!


----------



## kweenameena (Dec 4, 2008)

I don't think I'll make it by the end of december....I'll still keep my fingers crossed though.


----------



## lane (Dec 5, 2008)

hopefully i'll make it by the end of the year.


----------



## lexi84 (Dec 5, 2008)

Are we going to start a new thread for the final reveal?


----------



## princessdi (Dec 5, 2008)

I don't think I'm going to make it either.


----------



## miss Congeniality (Dec 5, 2008)

jerseygurl said:


>



Okay, I am too lazy to repost the picture, but here is the link fpr pictures taken in Oct. 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=292513&highlight=bootcamp&page=4


----------



## joyandfaith (Dec 6, 2008)

Has anyone else noticed that it seems to be a shorter distance to make APL in the front versus the back   I feel like I've been chasing this beast for a good amount of time  I want to be APL by front armpit standards and back armpit standards.  I have 3 more weeks...I hope I can do it.


----------



## LayneJ (Dec 7, 2008)

lane said:


> hopefully i'll make it by the end of the year.



Lane, you look APL to me! 



joyandfaith said:


> Has anyone else noticed that it seems to be a shorter distance to make APL in the front versus the back   I feel like I've been chasing this beast for a good amount of time  I want to be APL by front armpit standards and back armpit standards.  I have 3 more weeks...I hope I can do it.



Do you have layers? I've noticed the same thing, but I think it's because I have layers.


----------



## Globeleza (Dec 7, 2008)

I am new to the challenge but  I was secretly hoping to make APL by the end of the year.  Well, it seems a lot more difficult than I thought.


----------



## SouthernTease (Dec 9, 2008)

I wasn't going to straighten until January, but I cheated myself...
so here's my new pic... I think I barely barely made it...
hopefully I can officially claim APL by January 2009... that's 3 weeks.
I'm happy though... now if the front and sides could catch up...
that would be dope, but I know I have a good year before that happens





​


----------



## TrendySocialite (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm not going to make it....but it's ok. I will hopefully be there by early Spring!


----------



## scarcity21 (Dec 10, 2008)

i didnt make it ...hopefully sometime next year...I gotta do something tho about the middle of my head...this ish is so irritating


----------



## Foxglove (Dec 10, 2008)

Definitely didn't make it


----------



## Mena (Dec 10, 2008)

I am barely touching in the back of my head. Thr front still has a ways to go.


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Dec 20, 2008)

bump bump bump


----------



## MonaRae (Dec 20, 2008)

Didn't make it either!


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Dec 20, 2008)

MonaRae said:


> Didn't make it either!


 
I dont know if I made it or not because I wasnt able to schedule an appointment with my stylist until next month. I hope I am APL when I get my hair relaxed. Cause I might just  too. I have been stuck at SL for a long time.


----------



## TG2000 (Dec 20, 2008)

I made it!  Yeah me! My front was cut in bangs above my eyebrows in Dec 07 and now they are almost chin length.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Dec 21, 2008)

Scraping it .. Whew!


----------



## Anancy (Dec 21, 2008)

Na im not making it either.  I thought i was close but really im no where near and my hair just ain't acting right.
Im going to get a hair cut hopefully before next year and grow for APL by Dec '09.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Dec 22, 2008)

Well, I didn't make it either. I'm just scraping APL. I'm still hoping to be MBL by this time next year.


----------



## Mena (Dec 22, 2008)

im scraping it too. ... oh well


----------



## LayneJ (Dec 22, 2008)

I made it! The pic below is my hair stretched right before I went in to have my hair flat-ironed and trimmed. I will post pics of the flat iron and trim tomorrow, as I had to immediately wrap my hair after it poofed up. 






ETA: Straightened


----------



## joyandfaith (Dec 23, 2008)

Minny said:


> I made it! The pic below is my hair stretched right before I went in to have my hair flat-ironed and trimmed. I will post pics of the flat iron and trim tomorrow, as I had to immediately wrap my hair after it poofed up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful hair!!!  You definitely did make it!


----------



## joyandfaith (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm allllllllmost there erplexed


----------



## Galadriel (Dec 23, 2008)

Congrats to the ladies who made it! I made APL a few months ago but then I went and got a trim. I think I'm back at APL again (or close to it). I will know for sure by tomorrow (going to get hair flat ironed).


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Dec 23, 2008)

I probably did make APL this year, but wont be able to find out until next month when I get my hair relaxed. My stylist was booked this month I should have called her sooner. But on the bright side I will end up having another month of growth, since I cant get my hair relaxed until January. So I joined the 2009 APL challenge.

 for more updates.

congrats Minny 


Minny said:


> ETA: Straightened


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Dec 23, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> I'm allllllllmost there erplexed


 
You are soooo close joyandfaith. You should definitely be full APL your next relaxer.


----------



## joyandfaith (Dec 24, 2008)

sexyeyes3616 said:


> You are soooo close joyandfaith. You should definitely be full APL your next relaxer.



Thanks, but I don't have a relaxer, so that's about as straight as its gonna get


----------



## ImFree27 (Dec 24, 2008)

i made it too, pic in siggy, hair is a little longer now, though, that was 2 months ago....


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Dec 24, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> Thanks, but I don't have a relaxer, so that's about as straight as its gonna get


 
Oh. I just saw in your siggy that your natural. Well I think you should be full APL no later than February. It is taking me forever to reach APL too. I have been about an inch away from it for months now. But I think I will be full APL or maybe an inch or two past it ( I am really hoping to be) when I get my next relaxer next month. And if I am what helped me was using Ovation Cell Therapy and wearing protective styles. So I think the reason why it has taken me so long to reach APL is because I was wearing my hair down majority of the time, and most likely wasn't retaining length. Are you wearing protective styles?


----------



## Ivie184 (Dec 24, 2008)

I didn't make it either. From my nape to my armpit(s) is 11 inches and currently my nape is 9.5 inches long; I know I will make it some time in the spring. Congratulations to the those who made APL


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (Dec 24, 2008)

Im close to Apl dry, and I think Im there when its wet. Here's a pic from last night after I washed it


----------



## Galadriel (Dec 26, 2008)

Well it looks like I'll be able to claim APL next month .  I'm pleased with my progress because I had gotten a trim and thought I would have to wait until February to hit APL again.

Here's me on Christmas Eve at a party at a relative's house (Yes, I went into their bathroom and took pics of myself ). I had this cute '40's hairdo going on, with my hair swept to the side in the front and down in the back with volume/curl at the bottom. This made it hard for me to do a good length check:












When I got home I wrapped it and tried to "flatten" it so I could do a length check. My left side was still slightly bent from the curl. Oh well...


----------



## joyandfaith (Dec 28, 2008)

OK, I got my hair flat ironed today, and I'm going to go on and claim APL so that I can move on to the next challenge in peace.   I'll work on getting full APL while in the BSL challenge.  Thanks for all of the love and support ladies!


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 28, 2008)

I didn't make it either. Shooting for July....


----------



## LayneJ (Dec 31, 2008)

Thank you ladies! I truly appreciate all the support!


----------



## TrendySocialite (Dec 31, 2008)

I didn't make it. I probably have another 4 inches or so to go, so I'm going to claim it in April. Thanks for a year of support!


----------



## vestaluv1 (Jan 1, 2009)

Well I think I made it BACK to APL after my hair was cut, NOT TRIMMED by my hair dresser when my hair was relaxed in October.  I know I'm not full APL, but I think I can claim APL.  What do you guys think?

(I took the pic yesterday and my hair is not straightened / flat ironed, plus I have 2 and a half months of new growth.)


----------



## vestaluv1 (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## Galadriel (Jan 1, 2009)

vestaluv1 said:


>



You look APL to me


----------



## smoothie696 (Jan 1, 2009)

I know I am not Full APL, but can I claim it?


----------



## Platinum (Jan 1, 2009)

Congratulations Ladies! You all have beautiful hair. I hope to graduate APL class of 2009.


----------



## Galadriel (Jan 1, 2009)

smoothie696 said:


> I know I am not Full APL, but can I claim it?




APL stretched? Yep.


----------



## Galadriel (Jan 1, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Congratulations Ladies! You all have beautiful hair. I hope to graduate APL class of 2009.



HHG! I can't wait to see your progress .


----------



## SouthernTease (Jan 1, 2009)

I need to take a picture right quick... I think I barely made it...
I'm scraping it...
I need to be in the FULL APL CHALLENGE BY SUMMER 2009...
is there are thread for that yet...


----------



## SouthernTease (Jan 1, 2009)

Ok... small recap...
here's my hair at the beginning of December...





I flat ironed my hair bone straight to do this length check TODAY
I did it a couple of days ago... so it looks a little blah.
I trimmed my hair on Christmas... quite a bit...
here's a pic of my hair today...






I made it, but barely.


----------



## 25Nona (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Since 08 has ended I wanted to post a final update pic to this thread.



Thanks for all of your support and I wish us all luck in reaching our goals. Here's to a new year.


----------

